# How about something different



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2020)

Besides politics..
How are you spending your days?
I have to work in NYC twice a week but can have almost no contact with people. Days off..lately a lot of you tube and some small projects. Face time with my trainer in my gym. What i dont like is going to the supermarket. Its a Trader Joes so not very crowded but i feel its the most exposed i am all week. Food delivery has become almost non existant. 
And you?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2020)

Working from home (I was doing that 2-3 days a week anyway, now it is just all 5).


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2020)

Working home through at least this week and probably next too.  We have a travel ban except for emergency field service repairs.  

Doing my best to give my wife breaks as she has to spend all day playing referee between our 5 year old, 16 month old and our dog.  All three going crazy and at each other's throats. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 24, 2020)

What was supposed to be a Quebec ski vacation turned into 8 days at home. Been on walk or brief hike of some sort each day. We just did yoga together, which is a first. Made a great batch of chili this weekend which was good for 3 dinners. 

We have a small grocery store across the street which has always been a godsend but now even more so. 5 minute trips each day just grabbing a few things. Today we’re doing Mexican takeout for lunch and making homemade margaritas. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## EPB (Mar 24, 2020)

Edd said:


> What was supposed to be a Quebec ski vacation turned into 8 days at home. Been on walk or brief hike of some sort each day. We just did yoga together, which is a first. Made a great batch of chili this weekend which was good for 3 dinners.
> 
> We have a small grocery store across the street which has always been a godsend but now even more so. 5 minute trips each day just grabbing a few things. Today we’re doing Mexican takeout for lunch and making homemade margaritas.
> 
> ...


Las Olas?

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 24, 2020)

Worked from home yesterday. At a hospital today for work. Be at another tomorrow. Skinned Saturday and Sunday at pats and hope to later today on the 8” we got last night that is now melting.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiur (Mar 24, 2020)

Drinking


----------



## Edd (Mar 24, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> Las Olas?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app



Why yes! We have a pretty good place across the street but Las Olas is a good excuse to take a quick ride. Really like their food.


----------



## EPB (Mar 24, 2020)

Edd said:


> Why yes! We have a pretty good place across the street but Las Olas is a good excuse to take a quick ride. Really like their food.


Love that place - still remember when it opened back when I was in high school. I try to get back when I visit my parents in the Seacoast, but it's been a little while.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2020)

Drinking..well thats a given...lol
Liquor stores are making a killing..


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2020)

My wife wants me to work on the house...my answer: any project requires at least 3 to 4 trips to the hardware store...ill pass...i did swap the snow tires off the truck and suv..and replaced the rear brakes on the truck..


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 24, 2020)

Great thread
I semi retirement.
Reading books listen to music
Some. Biking quick in and out no stop ing.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Drinking..well thats a given...lol
> Liquor stores are making a killing..



I'm making a bigger dent in my wine inventory than I usually do during ski season...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2020)

The owner of my liquor store loves me..but im trying to keep it to a low roar..


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 24, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Drinking..well thats a given...lol
> Liquor stores are making a killing..



Some states they’re closed. Pa at least


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Mar 24, 2020)

Cannaoil in the crockpot later.

I'm cooking up a storm. Marinating chicken wings. Braising beef. Might make some mole later. 

I'm laid off which sucks the big one but am getting some unemployment to lessen the damage and have saving which I prefer not touch.

Happy hour is from 4-7 most days.

I've been riding alot of mtb locally but that's shut till this snow is gone. First time I've actively prayed for rain vs snow in march


----------



## NYDB (Mar 24, 2020)

Still working.  Kids are at home, so difficult to work at home but I am doing about 50/50.  No more face to face meeting so everything is being done through email/phones/courier/snail mail

Everyone from NYC came out to their second homes (beach area) , so its a bit of a novelty this time of year to see it so busy locally. There is nothing for them to do, so they just walk around the neighborhood all day.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2020)

We are glad we bought a big house now...lol
But we arent going to get up to the vt one for a long time..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

I've only left the house 3 times in the last 13 days (not counting walks on road & local parks).  Getting a bit stir-crazy.

Good news is I was ahead of the masses on this & the cubbards are fully stocked.  I even replaced the keg and bought a case of Dogfish Head 60 Minutes (which will last as I only allow myself 1 per session).  Then NJ classified liquor stores as "essential", which is nuts, but hey at least I'm stocked-up.  I've baked a few loaves of bread & made a few pounds of teriyaki jerky, etc...

I'm blessed to be able to do 100% of my job WFH, so I'm not losing any money.  Other than in the stock market that is of course, which I've been spending my time picking up distressed dividend-paying names.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 24, 2020)

skiur said:


> drinking



lol

Have been working from home for the past 23 years, not much of a change for me. Sucks I have to drive to NJ to pick up some liquor this week.


----------



## Whitey (Mar 24, 2020)

Never been busier at work.  I am with one of the package delivery giants and we are "essential".   Volume is way up even though commercial work is down.    Everyone ordering on line now.    Delivering medical supplies and prescriptions is a good sized chunk of our business as is food stuff.   So we gotta get that stuff to the people who need it.   

It's been a weird time.   Everyone is antsy about this stuff and there's no way to do what we do and maintain 6 ft social distance at all times.   So I've spent a lot time having to calm down nervous people and somehow keep the operation running smoothly.     

Wife and boys are home.   Boys doing online school now.    Wife working from home.  

I am not sure why, but as a lot of others have said, even though I am not at home - I've drank a lot more beer in the last 2 weeks than I usually do.    Maybe because it tastes good. . .


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

Whitey said:


> *I am not sure why, but as a lot of others have said, even though I am not at home - I've drank a lot more beer in the last 2 weeks than I usually do. *



Everyone needs to do their part.


----------



## EPB (Mar 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've only left the house 3 times in the last 13 days (not counting walks on road & local parks).  Getting a bit stir-crazy.
> 
> Good news is I was ahead of the masses on this & the cubbards are fully stocked.  I even replaced the keg and bought a case of Dogfish Head 60 Minutes (which will last as I only allow myself 1 per session).  Then NJ classified liquor stores as "essential", which is nuts, but hey at least I'm stocked-up.  I've baked a few loaves of bread & made a few pounds of teriyaki jerky, etc...
> 
> I'm blessed to be able to do 100% of my job WFH, so I'm not losing any money.  Other than in the stock market that is of course, which I've been spending my time picking up distressed dividend-paying names.


I asked a guy I work with who grew up in NJ if he thought NJ would shut liquor store s. His response spoke volumes "No. There would be riots."

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Whitey (Mar 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Everyone needs to do their part.



Reporting for duty!


----------



## TyWebb (Mar 24, 2020)

Working from home though been very challenging. 

Sonos system is getting a good workout

Been following markets and recently started purchasing on the dip days the past week or so

Drinking in the evening and been smoking a lot.  Have been lucky when I need meats, pork or poultry hasn't been too much of a problem.


----------



## Edd (Mar 24, 2020)

Because I’m on staycation this week, I’ve been day drinking after physical activity. Mimosa with a vodka shot in the am, afternoon IPAs and hard stuff before bed. Gonna pour a mimosa now. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> I asked a guy I work with who grew up in NJ if *he thought NJ would shut liquor store s. His response spoke volumes "No. There would be riots."*



Some states have closed liquor stores & some states have left liquor stores open.

I genuinely believe the governors who've left liquor stores open are doing so solely on fear of voter backlash.  

I've  heard the,_ "well, if you're a serious alcoholic & cant get booze it can be a medical problem"_ withdrawal claim as a reason, but I don't buy that's the state's logic, and none of the "open" states have cited that.


----------



## TyWebb (Mar 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Some states have closed liquor stores & some states have left liquor stores open.
> 
> I genuinely believe the governors who've left liquor stores open are doing so solely on fear of voter backlash.
> 
> I've  heard the,_ "well, if you're a serious alcoholic & cant get booze"_ withdrawal claim, but I don't buy it, and none of the "open" states have cited that.


Gov Wolf shut down our state run liquor shops which is odd as govt rarely miss the opportunity to extort money from the private sector.  Supermarkets who cary wine still selling until inventories run out, no more deliveries.  Beer shops are still operating.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm actually in the process of giving up booze this spring.  I thought it would be a good time to put the stuff down and focus on personal fitness.  I also thought it would be an easy time to quit.  No restaurants, no dinner parties, no gatherings, no tv sports, in laws keeping a mostly social distance, been bike riding solo.  Anyway, we'll see how it goes.  My only trigger now would be cooking.  A few glasses of wine while cooking is always enjoyable.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Some states have closed liquor stores & some states have left liquor stores open.
> 
> I genuinely believe the governors who've left liquor stores open are doing so solely on fear of voter backlash.
> 
> I've  heard the,_ "well, if you're a serious alcoholic & cant get booze it can be a medical problem"_ withdrawal claim as a reason, but I don't buy that's the state's logic, and none of the "open" states have cited that.



I think they're also doing it so they can collect as many tax dollars as possible.  

I do find it odd they are allowed to stay open though.  Is liquor really essential?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> *Is liquor really essential?*



Jokes aside, of course not.   That's why I think it's so bizarre some states have kept them open.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> I asked a guy I work with who grew up in NJ if he thought NJ would shut liquor store s. His response spoke volumes "No. There would be riots."
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


That's basically what happened in Denver yesterday when they tried to close liquor stores and dispensaries.  The Mayor had to reverse course on the decision within hours 


https://www.denverpost.com/2020/03/23/liquor-stores-dispensaries-closing-denver-shelter-in-place/

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2020)

I really believe it would freak people out if they did...prohibition wasnt really that long ago..and look at all the fun that caused...


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2020)

I'd argue it is quite "essential" in order to help people deal with the situation and keep them somewhat calmer. This may not be a PC response, but that's the way I see it. Then again, I also never let my alcohol/wine stock get anywhere near that low. Even with the situation we're in now I'm not drinking every day anyway.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 24, 2020)

There's a whole lot of real deal drunks that could take up hospital beds or even croak if they cant get their daily handle. It's sad but reality.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 24, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I'd argue it is quite "essential" in order to help people deal with the situation and keep them somewhat calmer. This may not be a PC response, but that's the way I see it. Then again, I also never let my alcohol/wine stock get anywhere near that low. Even with the situation we're in now I'm not drinking every day anyway.




People still have access to alcohol in other forms, beer, wine, etc.  even with the liquor stores closed if you are somebody that needs it to cope, unless states were to ban the sale of it which would be a whole separate issue and something not likely to happen


----------



## jimk (Mar 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've only left the house 3 times in the last 13 days (not counting walks on road & local parks)...



Nice thread idea!

Mar 11, Snowbird:


Mar 12, Brighton:


Mar 13, Solitude:


Mar 14, took the day off as ski areas started closing by the dozens.  Wife and I visited Lowes, Home Depot and a grocery store instead:-(

Mar 15, had a meeting scheduled with an official at Snowbird, but they announced closing at 930PM the night before and meeting cancelled.

Mar 16, deep into ski withdrawal.  Worked around son's house.

Mar 17, snowshoeing with wife in Big Cottonwood Canyon:


Mar 18, 5.7 earthquake woke us in SLC at 7:10 AM, lots of small aftershocks during the day.

Mar 19, worked around house, probably a grocery run.

Mar 20, ditto.  Usually take a daily dip in backyard hot tub for decontamination purposes:lol:


continued...


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> People still have access to alcohol in other forms, beer, wine, etc.  even with the liquor stores closed if you are somebody that needs it to cope, unless states were to ban the sale of it which would be a whole separate issue and something not likely to happen



Actually in NJ even beer and wine can only be sold in liquor stores. They're not sold in grocery stores in NJ. So that's the perspective I'm speaking from.


----------



## jimk (Mar 24, 2020)

Mar 21, two hour hike in nearby Heughs Canyon


Mar 22, visited Great Salt Lake State Park


Mar 23, worked around house, took nice walk through neighborhood, lots of families out for a stroll.  New bathroom fixtures and sink arrived as ordered from prior visit to Home Depot.

Mar 24, prepping for visit by plumber tomorrow for major bath and kitchen work.  Hope to go out for a hike shortly.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 24, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Actually in NJ even beer and wine can only be sold in liquor stores. They're not sold in grocery stores in NJ. So that's the perspective I'm speaking from.



I can see why in your situation they are doing it,  in New York, they are keeping liquor stores open but you can still by beer, wine, etc at grocery stores and gas stations so it wouldn't be essential for people to have access to alcohol


----------



## skiur (Mar 24, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Actually in NJ even beer and wine can only be sold in liquor stores. They're not sold in grocery stores in NJ. So that's the perspective I'm speaking from.



Not true, at least in Bergen county you can get beer wine and booze in the supermarket.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

skiur said:


> Not true, at least in Bergen county you can get beer wine and booze in the supermarket.



What?  I've never heard that; how do they get away with it as AFAIK local laws cant trump state laws?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2020)

skiur said:


> Not true, at least in Bergen county you can get beer wine and booze in the supermarket.



I live in Bergen county. Technically those stores have to have a liquor license and are considered full liquor stores (legally they usually have a separate entity actually "own" the liquor portion of the store as well. For example at Fairway in West Paterson and Paramus, it is "Fairway Wines & Spirits" for the liquor portion). So if there was a "closure" of liquor stores in NJ, it would apply to the ability of those stores to sell it as well most likely. Also few and far between in how many grocery stores in NJ have liquor stores inside. It is very limited compared to other states where virtually any grocery store can sell at least beer and/or wine. Other than the Fairway examples, I'm struggling to come up with many other grocery stores around me that even have liquor stores attached. The two closest Shop-Rites both have a "Shop-Rite Liquors" in the same strip-mall, but not within the grocery store itself.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I live in Bergen county. Technically* those stores have to have a liquor license and are considered full liquor stores*



Ahhhh..... okay.... born & raised in Jersey so I kindof figured that was Fake News. lol

The Wegmans in Bridgewater is like that; it has a liquor license, and all the alcohol products are at one end of the store, which is "the liquor store".


----------



## jimk (Mar 24, 2020)

They sell regular strength beer and various IPA's, etc. in Utah grocery stores now.  This is something new in the last year, but beer only, no wine.  On March 13, 2020 I went into a Utah state liquor store to get a bottle of white wine to drink with a home cooked salmon dinner my wife planned to make.  There were 200 people in the checkout line!  Fuhgeddaboudit.
I went grocery shopping and came upon another state liquor store with a much smaller crowd and got my one bottle.  That was the day I first noticed some panic behavior in the general public in Utah.  Now most stores are just empty, although someone keeps sneaking into the grocery stores and grabs all the toilet paper:grin:


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2020)

Utah seems to be a great place to live ...ive always wanted to move there..now more than ever...hiking around there would be a great way to spend days..
Never been there in the summer..have to go when this is over...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2020)

Maine would have to shut down the entire state to close their liquor stores.  Virtually anywhere in the state can have a liquor license.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ahhhh..... okay.... born & raised in Jersey so I kindof figured that was Fake News. lol
> 
> The Wegmans in Bridgewater is like that; it has a liquor license, and all the alcohol products are at one end of the store, which is "the liquor store".



Yea...sounds like how Fairway does it. I've been to that Wegmans for lunch, but never even realized it had a liquor store. Whole Foods in Paramus is another example I came up with "locally". They have a liquor store within the store (although they actually spread it out quite a bit in the store...bit surprising they can get away with it not being as contained as the other examples).


----------



## Glenn (Mar 24, 2020)

WFH starting today. (Had yesterday off) We'll probably split out time between CT and VT just to change our scenery.


----------



## jimk (Mar 24, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Utah seems to be a great place to live ...ive always wanted to move there..now more than ever...hiking around there would be a great way to spend days..
> Never been there in the summer..have to go when this is over...



A few quick thoughts (trailboss could say a lot more than me) :
every place has it's pros and cons.  obviously good snow is a pretty big pro out here if you're a skier/boarder.  a con out here is that it's dusty in the SLC suburbs, we're on the edge of a desert and the water from melting snow in the mtns is the only reason humans originally settled here.  They have car wash joints all over the place.

i'm an average to light alcohol person, rarely drink hard liquor (had some schnapps last night that I usually save for apres-ski with friends) so I've never been bothered by any limitations on that stuff in Utah.  Seems like restaurants have any alcohol I'd ever want.  I've never attempted to go to a night club out here.  Not even sure if they have them or what the alcohol rules are there?

the economy is good here now, but it can be more volatile than bigger cities like NYC, Boston, San Fran, LA, etc.  They were hit pretty hard here by 2008 recession, while in Wash DC area we barely had a hiccup.  But I'm retired on a pension, so economy's kind of moot for me.  Produce is cheap and good here, some other groceries a little higher than back east.

if you're into lots of cultural stuff (plays, concerts, ballet, great museums, etc) that might be a con out here, but vegas has some of that and it's about 5 easy hours away.  if you're into nature/outdoors that's a plus here.  although nature is great in new England too, it's just different and new here if you're a lifelong east coaster like me.

housing is going up here, but still a third or half what it is in major east or west coast cities.  one mil gets you a mansion with 100 mile view here, in Wash DC it gets you a midsize 75 year old fixer-upper enclosed by the same.

weather in SLC burbs is similar to wash dc except 50 degs feels like 60 out here and two days a week all winter you see people at Walmart in shorts and tshirts.  it snows more than dc, but it usually melts quick and the airport is 10 miles out in the desert and almost never closed for bad weather/snow.  In five years of frequent visits there was only one January where I noticed smog inversion for a lengthy period over the city.  but it does happen.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 24, 2020)

I was working in Boston up until yesterday.  Charlie Baker ended that.  Where I am it was not a big deal.  There were only 8 of us on my floor that were left.  needless to say social distancing was easy.  For the most part my wife and I spend very little time indoors if we are not working.  De-thatched, fertilized and over seeded the lawn Saturday and Sunday.  Cleaned up all the perennial beds.  Took off the burlap and winter protection off the bushes.  fertilized the roses and other flowering bushes.  Put in some manure and turned the vegetable garden.  My mountain bike group has not stopped all winter here on the coast.  It has been great riding with no snow except for 3 weeks in January and even that was no big deal.  We are still riding this week with large social distancing.  We keep at least 20 - 30 feet on the trials and even in the parking lot.  Beach walks with my wife have been a new development but she really likes it.  I'm not much for waling and always opt for the bike.  We are very experienced at a variety of cooking styles and that has also been fun to use with no restaurants.  Plenty of mixed drinks, wine, beer and general booziness.  What else can you do?  But get out of the house.  It makes you feel so much better.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

jimk said:


> They sell *regular strength beer *and various IPA's, etc. in Utah grocery stores now.



I hate this Utah specific term.  There's no such thing, and Utah's alcohol content is still the lowest in America.  You can even brew a proper IPA & sell it in Utah without lowering the alcohol content, even with the revised upward content.  Nor you can have a home keg system.  That state needs alcoholic's revolution.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't understand your comment.  What is it that you hate about that term? So are you saying that Budweiser sold in Salt lake has the same alcohol percentage as Budweiser sold in NY?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

Hawk said:


> I don't understand your comment.  What is it that you hate about that term? So are you saying that Budweiser sold in Salt lake has the same alcohol percentage as Budweiser sold in NY?



It's a complete misnomer.  There's no such thing as "full strength" beer (or sometimes "strong beer") as you read about it in Utah newspapers regarding this issue.   A friggin' Budweiser is not the global alcohol content standard for what constitutes real beer.  Far from it if you know anything about beer or are someone who enjoys craft brewing, microbrews, and decent beer versus mass produced garbage.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

kingslug said:


> *Never been there in the summer.*.have to go when this is over...



It's actually quite nice, I did my honeymoon there in 2018 (1 week in Moab, 1 week in Park City).  I was impressed with how much free outdoor summer recreation there is in the PC area, hundreds of miles of bike trails, fishing, hiking galore, it was great.

  Did quite a bit of hiking atop Deer Valley & near Brighton, visited some of the mountaintop ponds etc.  Only thing that I imagine would be frustrating as a local is how short it is; between mountain melt-out & terra firma to significant snowfall again I imagine is only 4 months tops.  The valley recreation would be much longer though, but anyway, we really loved it.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2020)

Ive hiked all over the east coast but find the Dr ock formations,canyons more facinating in utah..from what ive seen going there for over 20 years in winter..
Its the only place ive felt drawn to..
In a but of a funk now..have to get outside more..wander around my property a bit..


----------



## jimk (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah, I guess I have vague notions of getting a condo in Park City instead of mooching off my son, but a SLC local has cautioned me that the winters are a lot longer there than in the SLC valley and you're just as close to good or better skiing from down in the valley.  

My unsophisticated solution to the formerly weak Utah supermarket beer was to drink 16oz cans:beer:
And IIRC the weak stuff was priced a little lower than the identical brand regular stuff I'd drink back east.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2020)

Ive gotten quite smashed for many years there drinking whats available...just dont ask for a properly made old fashioned...learned that the hard way at the cliff lodge


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

jimk said:


> My unsophisticated solution to the formerly weak Utah supermarket beer was to drink 16oz cans:beer:



Yeah, of the times I've been to Utah, you need to order from cans to get the better beers, which is ironic (and sad).  Hopefully as more people move there some of those ridiculous laws will go the way of the Dodo.  At least that Zion Barrier or Zion Curtain thing's gone.  The first time I was to Utah was 2016, and I was flabbergasted that that was an actual thing.


----------



## EPB (Mar 24, 2020)

Successfully made a run to my local Hanover, NJ Wegmans. The "independently owned" liquor store inside the supermarket that happens to accept Wegmans cards and employs people with Wegmans clothes was very much open for business.:beer:


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> Successfully made a run to my local Hanover, NJ Wegmans. The "independently owned" liquor store inside the supermarket that happens to accept Wegmans cards and employs people with Wegmans clothes was very much open for business.:beer:



Of course it is open. As are all other liquor stores in NJ.

FWIW, Wegmans has multiple individual legal entities actually holding those licenses (maybe a 2 license per corporation limit?). The liquor stores in the Wegmans in Hanover and Ocean Township are actually "Ocean Wine & Spirits, Inc".


----------



## Hawk (Mar 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's a complete misnomer.  There's no such thing as "full strength" beer (or sometimes "strong beer") as you read about it in Utah newspapers regarding this issue.   A friggin' Budweiser is not the global alcohol content standard for what constitutes real beer.  Far from it if you know anything about beer or are someone who enjoys craft brewing, microbrews, and decent beer versus mass produced garbage.



The semantics of what he was saying is how most people feel about Utah's heavy handed Mormon rules regarding beer.  Up until last November that Bud you were drinking was 3.2% alcohol by weight as opposed to the rest of the country at 4+%.  So yes, based on what the rest of the country was drinking, it was not "real" beer.  I totally understand that feeling and agree with how it is being portrayed.


----------



## EPB (Mar 24, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Of course it is open. As are all other liquor stores in NJ.".



Sarcasm doesn't show up well over the internet!



cdskier said:


> FWIW, Wegmans has multiple individual legal entities actually holding those licenses (maybe a 2 license per corporation limit?). The liquor stores in the Wegmans in Hanover and Ocean Township are actually "Ocean Wine & Spirits, Inc".



I figured that's how it had to work (had no idea about the # of licences though). 

Kinda silly, but these old laws tend to die hard. This is a pretty straightforward workaround though. 

I actually really like the BYOB deal here. It's significantly cheaper to bring your own bottle of sub-$10 bottle of wine to dinner instead of paying that much by the glass.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 24, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Of course it is open. As are all other liquor stores in NJ.
> 
> FWIW, Wegmans has multiple individual legal entities actually holding those licenses (maybe a 2 license per corporation limit?). The liquor stores in the Wegmans in Hanover and Ocean Township are actually "Ocean Wine & Spirits, Inc".



I stopped into my Local Kappy's Liqueurs and low and behold, they just got a shipment of Lawsons.  I picked up a 12 of Super Session, and (2) 4 packs of  Sip-o-sunshine and Maple House IPA.  Kind of makes me feel I am back in the valley.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 24, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> I actually really like the BYOB deal here. It's significantly cheaper to bring your own bottle of sub-$10 bottle of wine to dinner instead of paying that much by the glass.



I have been to a few BYOB restaurants in NH but they are few and far between.


----------



## EPB (Mar 24, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> I have been to a few BYOB restaurants in NH but they are few and far between.


I heard Boxford, MA was a dry town, too, but that was a while ago. 

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> Kinda silly, but these old laws tend to die hard. This is a pretty straightforward workaround though.
> 
> I actually really like the BYOB deal here. It's significantly cheaper to bring your own bottle of sub-$10 bottle of wine to dinner instead of paying that much by the glass.



Yea, I agree some of these laws are kind of silly. I do love the BYOB here in NJ though. I don't really view it as a money saver though, just a way to pay the same amount and get a much better wine. In particular I love being able to buy a wine at a decent retail price and age it myself for a few years before drinking it. Your typical local neighborhood restaurant wouldn't have the storage space to even be able to do that (never mind how much they would charge if they did hold onto a bottle for 5+ years or something like that).


----------



## Keelhauled (Mar 24, 2020)

I work in an essential industry and don't generally stray too far afield for much other than groceries anyway.

Pandemic?  What pandemic?


----------



## JimG. (Mar 24, 2020)

Sounds like if the terrorists figure out a way to shut down alcohol production and distribution this country is done for.


----------



## skiur (Mar 24, 2020)

I've been to supermarkets selling beer wine and booze in ft Lee, Edgewater, Leonia, pal park, Hackensack, Teaneck.... .it's not uncommon.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 24, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> Las Olas?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


Just saw a piece on NH Chronicle about Las Olas. I'll have to check it out. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 24, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Sounds like if the terrorists figure out a way to shut down alcohol production and distribution this country is done for.



Thanks for making me laugh


----------



## skiur (Mar 24, 2020)

Dispensaries are open too, Pot is essential.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 24, 2020)

We've been working on all the shit that you have to do to lay people off. Crappy work. Half our company is being cut, big pay cut for all the rest.

One thing that really bites, firing people is way easier than a furlough, that would have the company picking up the tab for health insurance.  So much more exposure — ability for employees to sue — with furlough than with layoff.

Tomorrow or maybe Thursday, will be a very sad day in our building.


----------



## jimk (Mar 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, of the times I've been to Utah, you need to order from cans to get the better beers, which is ironic (and sad).  Hopefully as more people move there some of those ridiculous laws will go the way of the Dodo.  At least that Zion Barrier or Zion Curtain thing's gone.  The first time I was to Utah was 2016, and I was flabbergasted that that was an actual thing.



I don't go to bars much so I had to google Zion Curtain, i.e. screen between bartender and customers.  I didn't start coming to Utah often until winter of 2016 and I think it was eliminated around then?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

skiur said:


> I've been to supermarkets selling beer wine and booze in ft Lee, Edgewater, Leonia, pal park, Hackensack, Teaneck.... .it's not uncommon.



Take the total # of grocery stores in New Jersey that have a liquor license; now divide that by the total number of grocery stores in New Jersey.  It is definitely uncommon.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

jimk said:


> I don't go to bars much so I had to google Zion Curtain, i.e. screen between bartender and customers.  I didn't start coming to Utah often until winter of 2016 and I think it was eliminated around then?



Yeah, 2017 or 2018 I think.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 24, 2020)

Trying to get inmates released- adults and juveniles- technical and/or minor offenders. Chasing down rumors for worried loved ones about positive C-19 tests behind bars.  Courts are going virtual. 

Down the street from my home is a river with an old mill that now has offices in it. Over a hundred years ago the mill owner built some stone features along the river like a gazebo, a wall, a viewing platform for the river carnivals, and a stone gate leading into the area, then abandoned the development. The rest of the park is in a natural state along the river with a paved path. Someone in our area put together a group to clear & restore them, as well as reviving an underused park across from the mill. The town just repaired the damn by the mill and planted lots of trees. Not far from there is a skating pond adjacent to the river which we believe has a tile bottom, now under 2 feet or so of mud. They're going to do a dig to find out. These are just some of the planned projects. So I've been spending a lot of time down the street with them, as well as battling the knot weed that is taking advantage of any opening where a tree fell by planting/maintaining baby trees over the years. (Are you familiar with knot weed? If not, you will be.) 
This weekend I was planting some willows when I looked up & saw a full grown fox 30' away & heading my way. It stalked me as I backtracked through the woods- finally scooted when I reached the path & banged my shovel on it. That was fun.


^ In foreground is the broken water gate to the skating pond on the right.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 24, 2020)

Harvey said:


> We've been working on all the shit that you have to do to lay people off. Crappy work. Half our company is being cut, big pay cut for all the rest.
> 
> One thing that really bites, firing people is way easier than a furlough, that would have the company picking up the tab for health insurance.  So much more exposure — ability for employees to sue — with furlough than with layoff.
> 
> Tomorrow or maybe Thursday, will be a very sad day in our building.



Very sorry about that


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 24, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Besides politics..
> How are you spending your days?
> I have to work in NYC twice a week but can have almost no contact with people. Days off..lately a lot of you tube and some small projects. Face time with my trainer in my gym. What i dont like is going to the supermarket. Its a Trader Joes so not very crowded but i feel its the most exposed i am all week. Food delivery has become almost non existant.
> And you?



This thread was originally posted this morning different places by evening


----------



## EPB (Mar 24, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> Just saw a piece on NH Chronicle about Las Olas. I'll have to check it out.



I'd certainly recommend it. They had locations in Exeter, Hampton and Wells, ME last time I checked.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 24, 2020)

Booze thread high jack 
For those contemplating kitchen renovations ,I'm working on an investment property and went over budget on the unforeseen electrical issues .I accidentally came across this and was able substitute epoxy for the granite I planned on . I was really pleased with the way it came out and spent less than $300.00 building the top from scratch . You're able to go over old Formica and solid surfaces and there are tons of styles .


----------



## skiur (Mar 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Take the total # of grocery stores in New Jersey that have a liquor license; now divide that by the total number of grocery stores in New Jersey.  It is definitely uncommon.



Don't worry, I know better than to debate with you.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

skiur said:


> Don't worry, I know better than to debate with you.



As cdskier explained, you're literally wrong unless the grocery store also owns a "liquor store" in 2-business in one fashion, which is essentially a clever loophole.   Anyone from New Jersey obviously knows grocery stores with liquor stores inside them is uncommon.  Why you would even argue this is beyond me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> Just saw a piece on NH Chronicle about Las Olas. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


They do a good job.  I tend to go rarely because Newmarket has (or for now had) so many good places to eat and I try to keep my spend as local as possible.  If you're passing through Exeter, Hampton or Wells though, they make some quality low cost Mexican. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I accidentally came across this and was able substitute epoxy for the granite I planned on . I was really pleased with the way it came out and spent less than $300.00 building the top from scratch . You're able to go over old Formica and solid surfaces and there are tons of styles .



I enjoyed that.  I think it would be fun to do that with a surface that's normally supposed to be crappy looking, like a work bench & make it look like you spent a lot of money on a work bench surface.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I enjoyed that.  I think it would be fun to do that with a surface that's normally supposed to be crappy looking, like a work bench & make it look like you spent a lot of money on a work bench surface.



I've had several "ads" on Facebook show up recently in the past week or so for similar videos of redoing countertops with epoxy. Kind of odd as I haven't searched anything at all related to that topic and I have no idea why they suddenly started showing up.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 24, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Maine would have to shut down the entire state to close their liquor stores.  Virtually anywhere in the state can have a liquor license.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



The gas savings, makes it so we don't have to drive all the way down to Portsmouth now! :lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 25, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> I've been doing some skinning up the local hill and getting in some turns. Crowds are nearly non existent. Last weekend, we headed up to Acadia. For breakfast in the morning, there was the two of us and one other. Social distancing, places are dead, you'll be socially distanced. Grocery stores, not so much.



Restaurants are still open in Maine?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Terry (Mar 25, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Restaurants are still open in Maine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


  Take out only.


----------



## Edd (Mar 25, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> Take out and drive up only. Breakfast was at the hotel.



Although it’s obviously best practice to avoid restaurants altogether, I’m liking the way some places here in NH are handling it. Yesterday I ordered online, and they have you include a description of your vehicle. So you simply pull into the lot without leaving your car. You pay/tip online so no cash or credit cards are physically exchanged.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 25, 2020)

Yesterday i walked the perimeter of my property..a somewhat difficult task as it very steep and you have to bushwack your way around 2 acres. The deer broke through the fence in several areas so i have some work to do. Then i think ill go through the music collection and update that. I have 2 mp3 players and have to update the computer..delete and re rip a bunch of cds..then transfer to the players...damn long process but i guess i have the time now.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 25, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Booze thread high jack
> For those contemplating kitchen renovations ,I'm working on an investment property and went over budget on the unforeseen electrical issues .I accidentally came across this and was able substitute epoxy for the granite I planned on . I was really pleased with the way it came out and spent less than $300.00 building the top from scratch . You're able to go over old Formica and solid surfaces and there are tons of styles .



That is a very cheap alternative for someone flipping a house.  That would be the only case I would ever use that stuff.  Just wait until someone puts a hot pan down on that counter.  LOL  I am sorry but I would never use anything like that in my own house.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 25, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I've had several "ads" on Facebook show up recently in the past week or so for similar videos of redoing countertops with epoxy. Kind of odd as I haven't searched anything at all related to that topic and I have no idea why they suddenly started showing up.



So the durability of the surface is directly related to the hardness of the substrate below it.  The epoxy is too thin and will crack or dent if you use just regular plywood.  Maybe not a big deal for a kitchen counter unless you pound on it but definitely not a good idea for a work surface in a shop unless you use hardwood or maybe use plywood with a metal top and then coat that.  But now your adding cost.


----------



## skiur (Mar 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Yesterday i walked the perimeter of my property..a somewhat difficult task as it very steep and you have to bushwack your way around 2 acres. The deer broke through the fence in several areas so i have some work to do. Then i think ill go through the music collection and update that. I have 2 mp3 players and have to update the computer..delete and re rip a bunch of cds..then transfer to the players...damn long process but i guess i have the time now.



What is a CD?


----------



## Edd (Mar 25, 2020)

skiur said:


> What is a CD?



It’s a thing I thought nobody used anymore, not unlike MP3 players.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 25, 2020)

I will go to my grave swearing CD sounds better than MP3, but I listen to MP3 mostly due to enormous convenience.


----------



## Edd (Mar 25, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I will go to my grave swearing CD sounds better than MP3, but I listen to MP3 mostly due to enormous convenience.



Yeah, they sound better, no doubt about it, and I’m no audiophile.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 25, 2020)

If you encode at 320 KB its a lot better and you can't tell the difference.  That is the bitrate I did all of mine at years ago...

I finally surrendered to subscribing to Spotify several years ago and I personally I love it.  If I want to listen to something high quality I buy it on Vinyl which is at the complete opposite spectrum of convenience of Streaming Music :lol:


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 25, 2020)

Hawk said:


> That is a very cheap alternative for someone flipping a house.  That would be the only case I would ever use that stuff.  Just wait until someone puts a hot pan down on that counter.  LOL  I am sorry but I would never use anything like that in my own house.



Anyone who has a Corian top is used to not placing anything hot on the top. Supposedly their product is good to 450f . I doubt  for any length of time.

 I used MDF 2 layers of 3/4” so it’s fairly solid. I’ve refinished a dining room table with bar coating ,after sanding of a couple years of kids abuse . Very soft stuff and a hot plate out of the microwave  leaves a mark ,it also has strange odor that lingers for a year . So far haven’t had that with this product , seems pretty tough. I replaced my kitchen floor a couple of years ago and I’m thinking of using this product over my late 90’s Corian . If it doesn’t hold up I’m not out a lot of $


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 25, 2020)

Hawk said:


> I am sorry but I would never use anything like that in my own house.



I wouldnt use it in my house either, but if I had a rental AirBNB/VRBO I could see doing a cheap faux-fancy bathroom with it, etc...


----------



## Hawk (Mar 25, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Anyone who has a Corian top is used to not placing anything hot on the top. Supposedly their product is good to 450f . I doubt  for any length of time.
> 
> I used MDF 2 layers of 3/4” so it’s fairly solid. I’ve refinished a dining room table with bar coating ,after sanding of a couple years of kids abuse . Very soft stuff and a hot plate out of the microwave  leaves a mark ,it also has strange odor that lingers for a year . So far haven’t had that with this product , seems pretty tough. I replaced my kitchen floor a couple of years ago and I’m thinking of using this product over my late 90’s Corian . If it doesn’t hold up I’m not out a lot of $


Ya I agree. Corian is also not a good product for kitchens.  I like Quartz but it is so dam expensive.  I thought it would do down in price but it hasn't.  So the MDF was good?  I didn't think of that.  it is pretty dense.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 25, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Anyone who has a Corian top is used to not placing anything hot on the top. Supposedly their product is good to 450f . I doubt  for any length of time.



Yea...I was going to say I never place anything hot directly on my counters anyway. Both here in NJ and in VT my counters are not anything great that I would trust putting a hot pan on. Even if I had something that could hold up to the heat, I probably still would be so used to not doing it for all these years that I would still not do it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 25, 2020)

Hawk said:


> So the MDF was good?  I didn't think of that.  it is pretty dense.



Yes, very dense, I make chalkboards out of MDF & they hold up without any scratching.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 25, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> Just saw a piece on NH Chronicle about Las Olas. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



If you like Las Olas definitely check out Luchador in North Conway, drove by 100 times, stopped in when I had some time to kill for an excellent lunch.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 25, 2020)

I buy cds because i want to physically own the album..same as records i buy. Then rip it to the computer and transfer to the mp3 players.
I have a 5 disc cd player in the basement for the main system and an old 80 cd player in the garage..although i have been using xm radio in the garage and all cars..it definately does not sound as good as cds or the mp3 players. I can hear a huge difference in the corvette which i put a high end stereo in...huge..


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> I buy cds because i want to physically own the album..same as records i buy. Then rip it to the computer and transfer to the mp3 players.
> I have a 5 disc cd player in the basement for the main system and an old 80 cd player in the garage..although i have been using xm radio in the garage and all cars..it definately does not sound as good as cds or the mp3 players. I can hear a huge difference in the corvette which i put a high end stereo in...huge..



Same here - I like the old fashion idea of my music being mine. I can rip a tracks off a CD, arrange them how I like it and put it on USB stick to be played in my car or my home system - digital version of a mixed tape. 

As to quality of the playback, one thing that makes a big difference in MP3 file playback is the Digital to Analog converter (DAC) that is part of your playback system. I have a nice Yamaha CD player as part of my home system and the quality of a high bit MP3 file played through that box is just about as good as the original CD or a downloaded (bought) musical file.
If I play the same, good sounding MP3 track through a little MP3 player connected to my amp it sounds like crap.
Alas, I don't know enough DACs to know which are good or bad. Area of further learning for me when needed.


----------



## skiur (Mar 25, 2020)

No need for CD's, I download music in wav format which is the format that CD's are on.  This way the music is mine, I have CD quality version that I can compress down to mp3 if I want too.  Agreed that most streaming music does not sound very good.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 25, 2020)

I have a very good 1500.00 dac so im good to go
Recently bought a new Sony walkman for skiing..sounds great on the odt chips


----------



## kingslug (Mar 25, 2020)

Can play anything on this..loudly if i want but it echos through the house..


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 25, 2020)

https://www.bose.com/en_us/products...oundlink_revolve_plus.html#ProductTabs_tab999

Ended up with a Soundlink Revolve plus free from a wholesaler sales promotion. I picked out from a brochure and didn't give it an extra thought till it showed up in the mail . Very impressive Bass and the battery lasts about 8hrs .


----------



## kingslug (Mar 26, 2020)

We have sonos in a few rooms..
Sound ok..pretty convenient for background music.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 26, 2020)

kingslug said:


> We have sonos in a few rooms..
> Sound ok..pretty convenient for background music.



We've built up a decent Sonos system over the years. Great for having music around the entire house...and outside (hooked it up to an older receiver powering outdoor speakers). It's getting a lot of use during our work from home time.


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Mar 26, 2020)

kingslug said:


> We have sonos in a few rooms..
> Sound ok..pretty convenient for background music.



We have found that running sonos thru a dac (cambridge audio) into our amp (mark levinson) and speakers (b&w) sounds as good as cd’s (ayre) thru same amp and speakers.
The ability to listen to ANYTHING you want on the very easy to use app makes sonos the number one way to listen to and enjoy music.
My only beef with sonos is they are obsoleting older products, forcing upgrades over time.


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Mar 26, 2020)

Just finished watching a documentary on Candide Thovex. Man, I Wish We could go skiing!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 26, 2020)

Got 4 kids out today, families very relieved.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 27, 2020)

Glenn said:


> WFH starting today. (Had yesterday off) We'll probably split out time between CT and VT just to change our scenery.



That’s exactly what you are NOT supposed to do.


----------



## Edd (Mar 27, 2020)

I watch a lot of travel videos, with couples that spend their lives on the road. It’s fascinating to watch the various ways they’re dealing with the pandemic, depending on which country they were caught in and what their priorities are. 

It’s so rare that a crisis isn’t localized; meaning, most people can ignore a tornado in Tennessee, or even a Tsunami in Japan, but nearly everyone has to take a bite of this particular shit sandwich. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> That’s exactly what you are NOT supposed to do.



White House presser the other day noted that's exactly how this is spreading out from NYC area.

They use the testing data & can see it expanding out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2020)

Here's another fascinating video re: tracking people via cell phones.  This one relating to those moronic kids on the beaches.

https://twitter.com/TectonixGEO/status/1242628347034767361?s=20


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 27, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Here's another fascinating video re: tracking people via cell phones.  This one relating to those moronic kids on the beaches.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TectonixGEO/status/1242628347034767361?s=20




I feel like it would be more accurate if annonomys was in quotation marks in that post.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 28, 2020)

Glenn said:


> WFH starting today. (Had yesterday off) We'll probably split out time between CT and VT just to change our scenery.



So, Glenn, can you confirm that you have rethought this?  This is exactly the type of behavior that encourages the spread of the disease and more people dying.  “Shelter at home” doesn’t mean “shelter at two homes across state lines.”


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 28, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> So, Glenn, can you confirm that you have rethought this?  This is exactly the type of behavior that encourages the spread of the disease and more people dying.  “Shelter at home” doesn’t mean “shelter at two homes across state lines.”


If he only shopped at one grocery store and brought the food back and forth with him and only got gas at 1 gas station all the time. then...


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 28, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> If he only shopped at one grocery store and brought the food back and forth with him and only got gas at 1 gas station all the time. then...



Even stopping at one gas station increases risk.  It’s a completely selfish thing to do.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> Even stopping at one gas station increases risk.  It’s a completely selfish thing to do.



The house next to me has 2 cars with NY plates in the driveway. :angry:

One is his 24 year old son, the other is the son's girlfriend.  

I guess if they stayed there sheltering-in-place it wouldnt be the worst thing, he has 35 acres & they could enjoy some air, but we went for a walk yesterday and the GF drove back alone; being that nothing is open here but grocery stores, liquor stores, and restaurants, likely she went to one of those.   This is precisely how coronavirus is spreading from NYC into the NY, NJ, CT, countryside.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 28, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> Even stopping at one gas station increases risk.  It’s a completely selfish thing to do.


Not if your paying at the pump with gloves on and 6 feet away from anyone. That is completely 100% safe.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Not if your paying at the pump with gloves on and 6 feet away from anyone. That is completely 100% safe.



While wearing adult diapers.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 28, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> While wearing adult diapers.


Whatever it takes.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 28, 2020)

Here's how I'm filling my time without skiing and being stuck at home. Here's what I made so far between yesterday and today:

Shrimp Risotto


Crumb Cake with an Orange flavored Glaze


Red-wine braised short ribs over a creamy spinach polenta


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, I'd break my quarantine for some of that Shrimp Risotto.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 28, 2020)

Good looking short ribs too.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 29, 2020)

Glenn said:


> WFH starting today. (Had yesterday off) We'll probably split out time between CT and VT just to change our scenery.



This is now officially against CDC guidelines.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/28/politics/trump-new-york-new-jersey-quarantine-coronavirus/index.html

We all play a part in combating this - or at least we all should be playing a part.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 29, 2020)

Wow..some good looking chow..we both dont cook much so the food round these parts is a bit boring..
Im trying not tyo go to the store much and use delivery services..Fresh Direct is our best option but its tough to get a spot.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks. I very much enjoy cooking. So not being able to go out to dinner and having to eat at home isn't an issue for me (although I do love going out to restaurants as well and will be glad when I can go visit some of them again).


----------



## mbedle (Mar 29, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> VT, I think he gets it....



He might, but the Stowe parking lot was full yesterday and there were a lot of NY and MA cars there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 29, 2020)

mbedle said:


> He might, but *the Stowe parking lot was full yesterday and there were a lot of NY and MA cars *there.



It's really disturbing how many people seem to be taking, _"WFH, quarantine in place" _as an excuse to take the family somewhere for a vacation.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> VT, I think he gets it....



I'm in favor of VTK continuing to call this out. 

Apparently there are a lot of people who aren't getting it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 29, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I'm in favor of VTK continuing to call this out.
> 
> *Apparently there are a lot of people who aren't getting it.*



https://twitter.com/csp_golden/status/1243962454599581697


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 29, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> https://twitter.com/csp_golden/status/1243962454599581697



Since this whole mess has started I haven't seen one cop on the road. They're practicing distancing ....


----------



## cdskier (Mar 29, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I'm in favor of VTK continuing to call this out.
> 
> Apparently there are a lot of people who aren't getting it.



Agreed.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 29, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Since this whole mess has started I haven't seen one cop on the road. They're practicing distancing ....



I have seen the normal amount but haven't seen anyone pulled over.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Agreed.



Not picking on Glenn either. 

This is a tough time for everyone.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Since this whole mess has started I haven't seen one cop on the road. They're practicing distancing ....



I've seen plenty. NYState cop-a-thon.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 29, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's really disturbing how many people seem to be taking, _"WFH, quarantine in place" _as an excuse to take the family somewhere for a vacation.



Well, probably a quite a few of them will be culled from the herd...


----------



## cdskier (Mar 30, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> Well, I agree to a point, but to constantly badger someone who gets it???



What makes you say he gets it though? Maybe he does, but I don't recall him ever saying he changed his mind about his plans.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 30, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Since this whole mess has started I haven't seen one cop on the road. They're practicing distancing ....



My brother in law and my nephew are both police.  The unofficial order is that unless someone is completely out of control, meaning going way to fast or driving irregular, then don't bother.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 30, 2020)

cdskier said:


> What makes you say he gets it though? Maybe he does, but I don't recall him ever saying he changed his mind about his plans.



I think because of his professional maybe?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 30, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> Then *let's just continually badger everyone *who does not come out with a proclamation of their intensive social distancing.



You say that sarcastically, and I'm not talking about this specific AZ instance, but rather everyone in general, and I'm starting to think that society treating these selfish people like social pariahs will save many lives.  

And people should be angry.  

The vast majority of Americans are sacrificing by sheltering-in-place, and your anti-viral protection is only as strong as your weakest links.  It might be your father or grandmother that one of these trekking rather than sheltering-in-place people kills.  Ignorance cannot be a defense for them.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ve heard a rumor that the stimulus checks are “You’re getting next years tax credit early “ From a wife’s cousin who is an accountant. If this is true washington will burn LOL. 
Maybe some in this field have read the fine print? 
True?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 30, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> True?



False, although sort of true. 

 It is my understanding that the semantics of this are it is considered a tax credit, but it's a new one for 2020.  So it's kind of semantics because if COVID19 didnt happen there would be no new $1,200 payment, which is a long-winded way of saying people shouldnt be angry thinking they're getting future-hosed somehow.   I imagine there's gotta' be at least 1 tax accountant on AZ to confirm, but I'm pretty sure I have that right.  The part I completely dont get is they extended the deadline to July 15, so for those people who havent filed yet (or wont file for a few months) how the heck are they judging their income breakdowns?  I guess they could go with 2018 income and "clean it up" later, but that's just a guess.  What a mess.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 30, 2020)

Yep, it's a new credit against 2020 taxes that is being paid now.  Presumably any over-/under-payments will be reconciled on 2020 returns.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 31, 2020)

Not sure what 1200 bucks is going to do for people but I guess its better than nothing. 
Have to figure out what I'm going to keep myself busy with for the next month. An interesting fact..people are getting hurt from doing DIY projects more than ever now....gee honey I think I'll go fix the roof..I saw how to do it on youtube.


----------



## Edd (Mar 31, 2020)

I gave in and started watching Tiger King on Netflix. 3 episodes in and it’s difficult to process how ridiculous it is. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 31, 2020)

Edd said:


> I gave in and started watching Tiger King on Netflix. 3 episodes in and it’s difficult to process how ridiculous it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Just watched the 1st episode last night. Those people are fuck’d up.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 31, 2020)

The people who actually go to those places are questionable at best also.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 31, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> The people who actually go to those places are questionable at best also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I wasn’t aware that these types of zoos exist outside of gator farm type places. I cannot believe this shit is legal.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 31, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Just watched the 1st episode last night. Those people are fuck’d up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Dont stop now it get even crazier!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 31, 2020)

I keep hearing about this. Don't have Netflix though..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Not sure what 1200 bucks is going to do for people but I guess its better than nothing.



You'll get $2,400 since you're married.  I'll get $2,900 due to offspring.

For you and I, this money perhaps doesn't matter, but for a couple with $1,000/month rent & retail jobs that they just lost, that $2,400 is going to be pretty flipping huge.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2020)

As for me, our $2,900 will go straight into the Wall Street chaos.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 31, 2020)

we're sending a $1000 of ours to a friend who is a single mother and works as a dental assistant who is out of work until further notice. I know she'll have avenues to get assistance but I honestly don't need the money and I'd rather give a chunk of it to someone I know will need it. 

The rest will likely get invested or maybe into my college aged son's 529 which has taken a huge beating...


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 31, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> You'll get $2,400 since you're married.



Phases out for married people at $198,000 AGI.  Probably should be even lower.  I'm not sure what good it does the country if a significant portion of recipients are just putting it into the stock market instead of buying essentials and paying rent or whatever it's intended for.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2020)

Domeskier said:


> Phases out for married people at $198,000 AGI.  Probably should be even lower.  I'm not sure what good it does the country *if a significant portion of recipients are just putting it into the stock market *instead of buying essentials and paying rent or whatever it's intended for.



Not as much of a benefit, but it does provide market liquidity as well as boost the market which helps with wealth effect.  So not entirely useless.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2020)

Domeskier said:


> Phases out for married people at $198,000 AGI.  Probably should be even lower.  I'm not sure what good it does the country if a significant portion of recipients are just putting it into the stock market instead of buying essentials and paying rent or whatever it's intended for.


Agreed

It should be lower, but more importantly it should be cost of living indexed.  $1200 goes a lot further for someone up in Caribou, Maine than it does in Boston. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 31, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> False, although sort of true.
> 
> It is my understanding that the semantics of this are it is considered a tax credit, but it's a new one for 2020.  So it's kind of semantics because if COVID19 didnt happen there would be no new $1,200 payment, which is a long-winded way of saying people shouldnt be angry thinking they're getting future-hosed somehow.   I imagine there's gotta' be at least 1 tax accountant on AZ to confirm, but I'm pretty sure I have that right.  The part I completely dont get is they extended the deadline to July 15, so for those people who havent filed yet (or wont file for a few months) how the heck are they judging their income breakdowns?  I guess they could go with 2018 income and "clean it up" later, but that's just a guess.  What a mess.



I've heard they are using 2018 returns. Since my middle son was still my dependent in 2018 that means I'll be getting $3,400. Frankly for me it's unnecessary but I don't mind. It will pay for my season passes next year and most of my other 20-21 skiing expenses as well.

Hey what's another trillion $ or so? 

I'll stop, just being sarcastic.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 31, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Agreed
> 
> It should be lower, but more importantly it should be cost of living indexed.  $1200 goes a lot further for someone up in Caribou, Maine than it does in Boston.



Agreed.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 31, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I've heard they are using 2018 returns. Since my middle son was still my dependent in 2018 that means I'll be getting $3,400. Frankly for me it's unnecessary but I don't mind. It will pay for my season passes next year and most of my other 20-21 skiing expenses as well.



I wouldn't be surprised in they aged the dependents by two years in determining that portion of the check.  In any event, there will probably be an adjustment when you file your 2020 return (since the checks being sent now are just in anticipation of the credit you will be entitled to on your 2020 return).


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 31, 2020)

I thought I saw it was dependents 16 and under. Why 16 and not 18? Not sure


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## NYDB (Mar 31, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> I thought I saw it was dependents 16 and under. Why 16 and not 18? Not sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Same as child tax credit.  under 17 at 12/31.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 31, 2020)

By the way, if anyone has a business, is self employed or a contract worker contact your bank (or participating bank) and ask them about a payroll protection program loan.  Basically free money if you use it as is intended.  Supposed to be rolled out Friday.  Chamber of commerce has a nice 4 page document outlining plan.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Agreed
> 
> It should be lower, but *more importantly it should be cost of living indexed.*  $1200 goes a lot further for someone up in Caribou, Maine than it does in Boston.



Good luck getting that passed.  

You'd have both Democrats & Republicans fighting against both Democrats & Republicans.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Good luck getting that passed.
> 
> You'd have both Democrats & Republicans fighting against both Democrats & Republicans.


Fair point, but there are places in the country where that $2900 you will be getting will cover six months rent and others where it might cover one month.  

And truthfully, I'm not sure I necessarily think that people who have not lost their jobs and income should really be getting the same benefit as those who have become unemployed.  How do you measure how much gets injected back into the economy vs being invested or saved? 

Hopefully people who do get a check and don't really "need" the money are looking to up their charitable givings.  That's what I'd do. Food pantries and such are getting hammered right now. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 31, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Fair point, but there are places in the country where that $2900 you will be getting will cover six months rent and others where it might cover one month.
> 
> And truthfully, I'm not sure I necessarily think that people who have not lost their jobs and income should really be getting the same benefit as those who have become unemployed.  How do you measure how much gets injected back into the economy vs being invested or saved?
> 
> ...



It’s not about individual people really it’s about the economy and getting people to spend money. It is hidden as money for helping individuals.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Apr 4, 2020)

In the sprit of the thread intent, I stopped drinking for 30 days, which is something I’ve never done. Sounds goofy, given the boredom, but the bars being closed makes it easier for me. 

I was going to do this in May, after skiing, to help get in better shape but since the fates ended my season early, what the hell. It’s not as hard as I thought. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2020)

hmmm...not possible at this point but probably a good thing to do..
This Knob Creek 100 proof is tasty. 
I drove into NYC today to work. Figured it would be an easy drive. Um..no. People are driving like they are very distracted..cutting people off..speeding ..
Then on FDR South I hear a crack..the kind you hear when a car crashes into something. Car parts flying in front of me from the North lane..then I look in the mirror and see what looks like a light pole fall onto the road on my side. 10 seconds earlier and I might have hit that.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2020)

One of my engineers did leave something interesting for me in my office. A laser system for practicing shooting. Comes with a laser that goes in the bore and a target. Since I cant go to the range..this will have to do.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 4, 2020)

I have Crimson Trace laser grips on my self-defense handgun, highly recommend.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2020)

kingslug said:


> hmmm...not possible at this point but probably a good thing to do..
> This Knob Creek 100 proof is tasty.
> I drove into NYC today to work. Figured it would be an easy drive. Um..no. People are driving like they are very distracted..cutting people off..speeding ..
> Then on FDR South I hear a crack..the kind you hear when a car crashes into something. Car parts flying in front of me from the North lane..then I look in the mirror and see what looks like a light pole fall onto the road on my side. 10 seconds earlier and I might have hit that.


Go for this one the next time. Don't let the additional 20 proof scare ya.

Very smooth and tasty stuff



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Apr 4, 2020)

Some Paella and aged Riesling tonight...


----------



## Edd (Apr 5, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Some Paella and aged Riesling tonight...
> 
> View attachment 26691



That looks fantastic.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 5, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Go for this one the next time. Don't let the additional 20 proof scare ya.
> 
> Very smooth and tasty stuff
> 
> ...


and you can use it to kill the corona virus


----------



## kingslug (Apr 5, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I have Crimson Trace laser grips on my self-defense handgun, highly recommend.


Yup..i have one on my Sig P365


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 5, 2020)

I saw a group of about 30 people playing baseball  yesterday.  They weren't even trying to keep six feet apart - judging by the people sitting in the dugout.

The stupid people are going to ruin this for everyone.

I was VERY tempted to call the police.


----------



## icecoast1 (Apr 5, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> I saw a group of about 30 people playing baseball  yesterday.  They weren't even trying to keep six feet apart - judging by the people sitting in the dugout.
> 
> The stupid people are going to ruin this for everyone.
> 
> I was VERY tempted to call the police.



They just closed all the parks here for that exact reason.  People that can't act responsibly ruin it for the rest of us


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 5, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> I was VERY tempted to call the police.



I read an article a few days ago that this is happening more & more, people are taking the enforcement of Social Distancing into their own hands by calling the authorities.  It's happened quite a bit in New Jersey, and I think the effect was positive. What I mean by that is, it's common knowledge now down here that if you're playing a baseball game you probably wont make it more than 4 innings before the cops show up.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 9, 2020)

Spent this past week burglar proofing the house. Pretty interesting. You tube has some good info.
Just replacing all the small screw that hold door hinges and locks is a big improvement.Then adding metal sheilds to several areas .
3M shatterproof film for all glass doors.
Even learned how you can prevent your garage door can be opened from outside if you have an automatic opener.
And door blockers preventing kick in.
You...never know in this now very uncertain time.
And a good small safe in a hard to find location...


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 11, 2020)

CD ,Whats for dinner? You should make a "Dinner with CD" thread .


----------



## cdskier (Apr 11, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> CD ,Whats for dinner? You should make a "Dinner with CD" thread .



LOL. Tonight I made a grilled chicken parm. The sauce is a fire roasted tomato sauce combined with some onions, garlic, and basil. It gets topped with some smoked mozzarella. For the wine I went with a Cab Franc/Merlot blend.


Last night I made spaghetti with Shrimp, Arugula, and a Lemon infused oil (technically the recipe called for linguine, but I only had spaghetti.). Paired this with a fascinating Pet Nat sparkling wine.


----------



## teleo (Apr 11, 2020)

CD we're crashing your place at sugarbush for dinner next season[emoji6]

Although I have been cooking a ton too.  Bummed I'm running out of propane for my grill.  Wondering if it's worth a touch point to refill.


----------



## mbedle (Apr 12, 2020)

cdskier said:


> LOL. Tonight I made a grilled chicken parm. The sauce is a fire roasted tomato sauce combined with some onions, garlic, and basil. It gets topped with some smoked mozzarella. For the wine I went with a Cab Franc/Merlot blend.
> View attachment 26720
> 
> Last night I made spaghetti with Shrimp, Arugula, and a Lemon infused oil (technically the recipe called for linguine, but I only had spaghetti.). Paired this with a fascinating Pet Nat sparkling wine.
> View attachment 26721



I got say, your cooking is damn good.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyone Sous Vide? We've been doing a lot of meals in that lately.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 12, 2020)

Glenn said:


> Anyone Sous Vide? We've been doing a lot of meals in that lately.



No but lots of Instant Pot. The double chocolate cheese cake came out great .


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2020)

teleo said:


> CD we're crashing your place at sugarbush for dinner next season[emoji6]



Hah! :beer:



mbedle said:


> I got say, your cooking is damn good.



Thanks!



Glenn said:


> Anyone Sous Vide? We've been doing a lot of meals in that lately.



That's one cooking method I have yet to try...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> No but lots of Instant Pot. The double chocolate cheese cake came out great .



My wife started making cheesecakes in an insta pot, and I'm shocked how well it comes out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2020)

Those with an Instapot who do not have an air fryer should consider this:

https://mealthy.com/products/mealthy-crisplid

Great product.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 12, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Those with an Instapot who do not have an air fryer should consider this:
> 
> https://mealthy.com/products/mealthy-crisplid
> 
> ...



My wife showed me this two nights ago . I sort of shrugged  I was thinking one more piece to store . Maybe I’ll give it a second look. 
My wife uses the Instant pot 2-3 times a week and has 2 sizes. I jokingly call her a pothead .

She gets nervous when I’m in the kitchen as I like to experiment with different foods and leftovers . Although she liked my crab asparagus au gratin . It looked like something out of Dr Zeus book. 

My family liked my Watermelon Tea I concocted . Pure leaf unsweetened black tea with a little simply watermelon drink. 
Occasionally I have a successful experiment. No ones gotten sick yet :beer:


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 12, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Those with an Instapot who do not have an air fryer should consider this:
> 
> https://mealthy.com/products/mealthy-crisplid
> 
> ...



Our Air Fryer came with an InstaPot. Both are great for making healthier food!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> My wife showed me this two nights ago . I sort of shrugged  I was thinking one more piece to store . Maybe I’ll give it a second look.
> :



I had been eyeing a Breville counter top convection oven / air fryer for about a year.  We got the Instapot as a Christmas gift.  We have plenty of cabinet space, but a bit less countertop space than I'd like.  That's why I haven't pulled the trigger on the Breville.  I just happened to stumble upon the Mealthy device and it's a nice happy medium.  I can easily store it in a cabinet next to the Instapot and don't have countertop space reduced by a piece of equipment I'm not using daily.  I'm guessing the Breville air fryer oven works a bit better, but I've been quite satisfied with the Mealthy product. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Apr 12, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> Our Air Fryer came with an InstaPot. Both are great for making healthier food!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I love the air fryer, got one 2 years ago and haven't touched my deep fryer since!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2020)

Easter dinner...

Crab Cakes


Rack of lamb, oven roasted carrots and potatoes, and pan seared Hen of the Woods mushrooms


Creme Brulee


A Chardonnay from the Finger Lakes for the Crab Cakes, a Chateauneuf du Pape for the Lamb, and an Ice Wine to go with the Creme Brulee


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2020)

Easter Ham from today

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## teleo (Apr 12, 2020)

Now he's showing off[emoji1635]


----------



## Edd (Apr 13, 2020)

Now I know why I took a pic of my dinner last night. Fried chicken, mashed potatoes with gravy and green onions, and corn. Basically a fancy KFC bowl, courtesy of my wife.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2020)

Brisket...lots of brisket


----------



## granite (Apr 13, 2020)

Roasted herb encrusted rack of lamb made with fresh homemade breadcrumbs.  Roasted asparagus and roasted garlic baby potatoes and chopped scallions in herb butter.   Rodney Strong 2015 Sonoma County Merlot.  Crème Brule with Amaretto for desert.  Flag Hill (NH) Niagara Brandy Single Select aged 12 years to top it off.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 13, 2020)

We had nearly the same thing last night as far as food.  Herb crusted Lamb rack and asparagus.  For the potatoes we did classic Au grattin with two types of cheese.  The wine was a Holdrege Pinot Noir.   Desert was Lemon and Raspberry pastries we got from the local bakery.  You pay on line and pick them up in a drop box outside the store.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks good granite! And sounds good Hawk! Nice that a few of us all had similar ideas.

This was possibly the first time I ever didn't have ham and kielbasa for Thanksgiving (which is what my aunt usually makes). No offense to my aunt, but I enjoyed this year's food a lot more. (And we did a Zoom session with my Aunt and Uncle, cousin and her husband, and sister  and her husband so it was like most of us were still there at the table even though we weren't all together physically).


----------



## snoseek (Apr 13, 2020)

That lamb is cooked perfect!


----------



## granite (Apr 13, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Looks good granite! And sounds good Hawk! Nice that a few of us all had similar ideas.
> 
> This was possibly the first time I ever didn't have ham and kielbasa for Thanksgiving (which is what my aunt usually makes). No offense to my aunt, but I enjoyed this year's food a lot more. (And we did a Zoom session with my Aunt and Uncle, cousin and her husband, and sister  and her husband so it was like most of us were still there at the table even though we weren't all together physically).



Credit goes to my wife, not me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 13, 2020)

I recently made 2 pounds of teriyaki beef jerky, 8 ounces of maple pepper venison jerky, and 1 pound of balsamic brown sugar venison jerky.  That should satisfy my jerky tooth for a while.  

I recently read that people from sea-to-shining-sea are making things like we havent as a culture in decades.  Granted I've previously made homemade jerky a bunch of times, but not 3.5 pounds in a short bit.  Baking searches are up something like 400% on GOOG in the last month.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 13, 2020)

I wanted to cook the ham Sous Vide. Been meaning to give that a try. We cooked in the oven instead.


----------



## jimk (Apr 14, 2020)

A friend of mine recently used the term Covid 15, meaning something similar to the Freshman 15.  We're all going to gain 15 lbs this spring!  My wife's been cooking up a storm too.  I do my part and once a week bravely go to the grocery store to keep her supplied


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 15, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Easter dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> A Chardonnay from the Finger Lakes for the Crab Cakes, a Chateauneuf du Pape for the Lamb, and an Ice Wine to go with the Creme Brulee



I haven't been to Domaine Leserre.  I am a big fan of the Reds that Standing Stone is making.  

I haven't been up there since we went with a gang of friends 3 years ago for my wife and I's 40th.   Just looked and we almost stayed down the road from Domaine Leseurre


----------



## cdskier (Apr 15, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I haven't been to Domaine Leserre.  I am a big fan of the Reds that Standing Stone is making.
> 
> I haven't been up there since we went with a gang of friends 3 years ago for my wife and I's 40th.   Just looked and we almost stayed down the road from Domaine Leseurre



Domaine Leseurre makes some great wines. The couple that owns it are French and their families have been making wine in France for generations. Right next door to Domaine Leseurre is another new winery called Weis that is also off to a nice start with the wines they've made so far. 

Standing Stone is now owned by Wiemer. I want to say that purchase happened less than 3 years ago so you might see some changes next time you are there. They just finished renovating the tasting room this past summer. Looks fantastic now. Wiemer is keeping Standing Stone as their own unique brand and not trying to change too much on the wine side. Although in 2018 they did "steal" all of Standing Stone's Riesling grapes for use in Wiemer's own wine due to lower yields in their own vineyards that year. Standing Stone's Farm Red was just featured in an NYT article a couple weeks ago on great value wines for stay at home drinking.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 15, 2020)

Well I like Weimer too so I guess this isn't a bad thing...  

The guy who owned Standing Stone was a bit pretentious.  If that vibe has been removed from the tasting room, that will be an improvement.  That being said, he kind of earned that pretentiousness because his wines are good, but its a real turnoff to me.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 15, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Well I like Weimer too so I guess this isn't a bad thing...
> 
> The guy who owned Standing Stone was a bit pretentious.  If that vibe has been removed from the tasting room, that will be an improvement.  That being said, he kind of earned that pretentiousness because his wines are good, but its a real turnoff to me.



Hmm...now I'm wondering if you are thinking of Shalestone instead of Standing Stone based on your comment about the owner. Shalestone's owner definitely has that attitude and is frequently in the tasting room there. At Standing Stone, I don't think I ever personally met the old owners and not sure how often they were even in the tasting room.

I do like Shalestone's reds (they only make red), but I avoid them mostly because I don't care for the vibe in the tasting room there.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 15, 2020)

yep  shalestone...  I actually like both standing and shalestone   and I often get them confused in name especially since they are close to each other. 

and glad you are confirming the vibe in Shalestone.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 15, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> yep  shalestone...  I actually like both standing and shalestone   and I often get them confused in name especially since they are close to each other.
> 
> and glad you are confirming the vibe in Shalestone.



Yup...definitely easy to mix up. I have friends and family that have done the same thing with those 2 places.

I'm actually glad to hear someone else confirm that vibe too. I've seen numerous people online and in articles talk about how great the guy and experience there is, so was surprised to have a disappointing experience there (and I tried twice just in case the first time was a fluke). I really enjoy his wines so it was a shame.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 15, 2020)

My Wife Accidentally solved the US toilet paper shortage mystery while ordering food on Amazon.....She thought this was a joke ...It's real
https://www.amazon.com/Poop-Like-Champion-Highest-servings/dp/B0186GEX8E#customerReviews

Review by Jan O or maybe Ohhhhhhhhh

"I'm on a low carb diet, and I thought this would be a great cereal to try. The order arrived Saturday. I'd just finished a 2 mile walk - and I'd had a lot of water to drink as suggested in other reviews. I tried a bowl (1/2 cup) with almond milk and a little fruit. It tasted ok - nothing spectacular. More water. More walking. Nothing. More water. More walking. Nothing. I decided that another 1/2 cup bowl might work, so I had another 1/2 cup bowl that night for dinner. More water. More walking. Nothing. And then the cramps started. I was up all night with stomach cramps and gas. I had many "false alarms" throughout the night. But nothing. Based on what was happening in my stomach, I was almost afraid to fall asleep, but I finally did around 4 a.m.
The cramps were gone the next morning. I had a "normal" low carb breakfast of coffee, bacon and eggs. Nothing. We went shopping - did a lot of walking - nothing. We needed to make a quick run to Walmart, and as soon as I stepped in the door it hit me. I had to go. Like right then. Luckily, the restrooms were by the front entrance. I'd like to take a moment to express my deepest condolences to anyone that was in the other stalls in the restroom. It wasn't pretty. And I couldn't stop going. I remember thinking, "So this is how I'm going to die. In a Walmart restroom." When I finally returned to the store, my husband looked concerned.

I had 2 less traumatic movements later in the day, but I stayed close to home. I was NOT going to risk another emergency. After another crazy bowel movement this morning, I'm beginning to wonder if I've done permanent damage to my digestive system.

Bottom line - it works - you just may need to wait for it. DON'T eat more than recommended. You'll regret it."


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 15, 2020)

I used to like reading cereal boxes while eating the cereal when I was a kid. Not sure I'd be reading this one.



Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 16, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Yup...definitely easy to mix up. I have friends and family that have done the same thing with those 2 places.
> 
> I'm actually glad to hear someone else confirm that vibe too. I've seen numerous people online and in articles talk about how great the guy and experience there is, so was surprised to have a disappointing experience there (and I tried twice just in case the first time was a fluke). I really enjoy his wines so it was a shame.



I think Shale Stone is doing a great thing by finding varieties of Red grapes that will produce bold reds in an area that is producing amazing whites. Its really something that hasn't widely been figured out up there.   I'm sure if you roll in there as a wine snob, you probably get along with the guy great.  I don't know...  

I'll still grab a bottle or 2 when I'm up there next, but it won't be a nice tasting experience like you can have at a lot of other wineries.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I think Shale Stone is doing a great thing by finding varieties of Red grapes that will produce bold reds in an area that is producing amazing whites. Its really something that hasn't widely been figured out up there.   I'm sure if you roll in there as a wine snob, you probably get along with the guy great.  I don't know...
> 
> I'll still grab a bottle or 2 when I'm up there next, but it won't be a nice tasting experience like you can have at a lot of other wineries.



I'm not so sure even a wine snob will get along great with the guy. I'm not going to say I'm a wine snob, but I do I like to talk to the wine-makers and staff about details about the wines themselves while tasting. Yet Rob from Shalestone had little interest in that last time I was there. He was more interested in talking about why he hates cell phones. Tried talking about older Finger Lakes wines and aging them and his response was that he personally only has bottles at home that he's going to drink soon. A wine-maker that doesn't even have a library of their own wine seemed rather bizarre.

At some point I may give him another shot, but for now I'll prioritize the dozens of other wineries that I enjoy going to up there (once they all re-open of course).


----------



## Hawk (Apr 16, 2020)

I am curious as to how good the wine is in upstate NY?  Without trying to be a total wine snob, I mean, they do not have a very good climate for growing grapes .  Way too much cold and way too much rain.  I think most of you who drink wine know pretty much what is the requisite for growing wine grapes.  Rain in the spring and then warm very dry conditions from the time the fruit emerges to Harvest.  Rain dilutes the intensity and cold shortens and even ruins the crop.  I have tried many wines from New England and none of them measure up to my taste standard.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 16, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I think Shale Stone is doing a great thing by finding varieties of Red grapes that will produce bold reds in an area that is producing amazing whites. Its really something that hasn't widely been figured out up there.



A few years back I stopped by McGregor Vineyards on Keuka Lake- the owner suggested I try the merlot. Thinking a Finger Lakes red couldn't be all that good, and not being a fan of merlot anyway, I skeptically tried it. Well I was shocked- it was vibrant and delicious- what a good merlot is supposed to be like, not the bulk shlock one sees nowadays. 
Took some home with me.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2020)

Hawk said:


> I am curious as to how good the wine is in upstate NY?  Without trying to be a total wine snob, I mean, they do not have a very good climate for growing grapes .  Way too much cold and way too much rain.  I think most of you who drink wine know pretty much what is the requisite for growing wine grapes.  Rain in the spring and then warm very dry conditions from the time the fruit emerges to Harvest.  Rain dilutes the intensity and cold shortens and even ruins the crop.  I have tried many wines from New England and none of them measure up to my taste standard.



Fair warning - I'm somewhat obsessed with the Finger Lakes so I'm going to write a novel here...

The wine in upstate NY is actually very impressive (if you visit the right wineries and focus on what the area excels at). A number of wines have been receiving scores in the 90s lately from some of the major reviewers out there (Wine Spectator, Robert Parker, James Suckling, Vinous, etc). It is however a cool climate area (not unlike some popular areas of wine-making in Germany) so don't go in expecting big bold California cabs.

Rain is a big variable, but not something they always receive a lot of. On average they probably receive less than you think. 2016 was a drought vintage. 2017 had rain early in spring and continued through mid-summer. Many wineries were worried, but then it dried up from mid-July and stayed summery (and dry) all the way through harvest in October which led to a great crop. 2018 was a challenging year to be sure (most wine-makers in the region say it was the most difficult vintage ever). It was looking like a drought vintage again until mid-summer it suddenly started to rain a lot. The best wineries managed the vineyards carefully to avoid rot and did a lot of hand picking and hand sorting during harvest. Yields overall were down, but the wineries that were careful about what fruit they used did produce some great wines. 2019 was more back to "normal" with a more average amount of rain resulting in what is reported to be a quite good crop of grapes.

What does the Finger Lakes excel at? Aromatic whites are certainly their strong point. Riesling in general is the most popular wine by far. The climate of the Finger Lakes is very well suited to Riesling. They make everything from bone-dry Rieslings up to dessert wine styles (late harvest, ice wine, etc). Gewurztraminer is another grape that excels, although I just don't drink much of it so only buy a couple bottles here and there. Chardonnay is more hit or miss. Some make nice ones, some are meh.

Reds have more variability, but the best wineries are learning the secrets of which vineyards have the right micro-climates to properly ripen the grapes. In terms of reds Cabernet Franc is their strong point. A lot of people aren't used to experiencing this as a standalone grape since it is usually blended into a Bordeaux or a Meritage or a Super Tuscan. However when it is made right, it is really enjoyable.
Pinot Noir has been impressive from _some _wineries as well. I've had some Pinots that I could easily see being mistaken for a village level Burgundy and even a handful that you could compare to a few 1er Cru Burgundies. Then I've also had other Pinots that were terrible.

I've been going to the Finger Lakes for about 10 years now and have visited a total of over 60 wineries there. I've learned a lot in that time and seen an impressive growth in overall quality during that time as well. Yes, there are still some wineries that focus on making cheap fruity sweet wine. I avoid those. There are an increasing number though that are really trying to focus on "dry European style" wines and on helping improve the reputation of the region. You even have Louis Barruol from Chateau de St Cosme as a partner in one of the wineries in the Finger Lakes. If someone that has produced some of the top wines in the Rhone sees enough potential in the Finger Lakes to personally start making wine there, I think that speaks volumes.

I could probably go on, but in conclusion I would just say that they do make some very good wines (no comparison to anything I've ever had from New England). Plus it is such a beautiful area to visit and very convenient. When I first started going there I wasn't expecting much. Now that region represents a significant portion of what I drink.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 16, 2020)

Hawk said:


> I am curious as to how good the wine is in upstate NY?



If Long Island considered upstate, then yes, there are some very good wines. Out of curiosity I bought a bottle of One Woman Vineyard Gewurztraminer at a liquor store in Grand Central Station of all places & it turned out to be one of the best I've ever had. I hear they make an excellent Gruner too. Unfortunately, their only outlets are that store and the vineyard.

https://www.edibleeastend.com/2016/10/12/one-woman-wines/


----------



## skiur (Apr 16, 2020)

legalskier said:


> If Long Island considered upstate, then yes, there are some very good wines. Out of curiosity I bought a bottle of One Woman Vineyard Gewurztraminer at a liquor store in Grand Central Station of all places & it turned out to be one of the best I've ever had. I hear they make an excellent Gruner too. Unfortunately, their only outlets are that store and the vineyard.
> 
> https://www.edibleeastend.com/2016/10/12/one-woman-wines/



How could LI be considered upstate? It's as down as you can get.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2020)

Good article on the Finger Lakes:
https://vinous.com/articles/finger-lakes-with-a-flourish-dec-2019


----------



## legalskier (Apr 16, 2020)

skiur said:


> How could LI be considered upstate? It's as down as you can get.



Which is why I started that post with the word "if." It depends how you look at it. Many see upstate as anything outside NYC.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2020)

skiur said:


> How could LI be considered upstate? It's as down as you can get.



Up I grew up there it next to NYC
Thechongly Brooklyn and queens are in long Island to
( I feel terrible f9r my friends still there and what is going on with lots of people went too summer homes last month
I Happy to be in much less dense population of Orange County NY


----------



## tumbler (Apr 16, 2020)

For reference of northern climate wines look for wines from the Okanagan Valley in BC.  Spent some time there and the wines are excellent.


----------



## skiur (Apr 16, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Up I grew up there it next to NYC
> Thechongly Brooklyn and queens are in long Island to
> ( I feel terrible f9r my friends still there and what is going on with lots of people went too summer homes last month
> I Happy to be in much less dense population of Orange County NY



I have lived on LI for over 40 years and have never heard it called upstate.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 16, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> My Wife Accidentally solved the US toilet paper shortage mystery while ordering food on Amazon.....She thought this was a joke ...It's real
> https://www.amazon.com/Poop-Like-Champion-Highest-servings/dp/B0186GEX8E#customerReviews
> 
> Review by Jan O or maybe Ohhhhhhhhh
> ...




:lol:


----------



## Hawk (Apr 16, 2020)

Holy cow that was quite the write up on the subject.  I am going to make it out there sometime and will look those places up.   I generally do not drink a lot of whites except in the summer and typically nothing that is on the sweeter side.  I like reds.  Pinots, cab, blends and lots of French or Italian.  Especially Piedmont, Rhone Valley and Bordeaux.  I also have a really good friend that quit the busy life and Moved to Healdsburg, CA.  He has taken up and learned the wine business through working at vinyards and also studied to be a sommelier.  He recently turned me on to the Dry Creek area Pinot's like Pappapietro-Perry and Holdredge.  I have traveled through Napa-Sonoma extensively with my wife and him and have visited an obscene amount of vineyards through the years.  It is sad that most places now charge you for tasting.  That was never the case when I went.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 16, 2020)

legalskier said:


> Many see upstate as anything outside NYC.



I loathe those "many".


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2020)

Hawk said:


> Holy cow that was quite the write up on the subject.  I am going to make it out there sometime and will look those places up.   I generally do not drink a lot of whites except in the summer and typically nothing that is on the sweeter side.  I like reds.  Pinots, cab, blends and lots of French or Italian.  Especially Piedmont, Rhone Valley and Bordeaux.  I also have a really good friend that quit the busy life and Moved to Healdsburg, CA.  He has taken up and learned the wine business through working at vinyards and also studied to be a sommelier.  He recently turned me on to the Dry Creek area Pinot's like Pappapietro-Perry and Holdredge.  I have traveled through Napa-Sonoma extensively with my wife and him and have visited an obscene amount of vineyards through the years.  It is sad that most places now charge you for tasting.  That was never the case when I went.



Hah! I did warn that it would be long!

If you ever go and have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.

For reds some of my top recommended places in the Finger Lakes that haven't already been mentioned would be:
*Damiani* - My only complaint here is they're starting to release some of their reds a little too young IMO...but I think this is a combination of increased demand along with lower yields in some recent vintages
*Shaw* - The owner here holds his reds back quite a while before releasing. "Current" releases include a 2010 "Bordeaux style" blend, 2011 Merlot, and 2013 Pinot
*Ravines *- Their Pinot routinely reminds me of Burgundy. Their blends are excellent too.
*Hector Wine Company* - One of the handful of places that makes a Syrah
*Heart & Hands* - Pinots are routinely excellent (they focused only on Pinot and Riesling up until 2 years ago when they added Chardonnay as well)

Tasting fees for the most part are pretty reasonable (usually in the $5-10 range). Even here though this has crept up over the years. It still varies quite a bit. Some places will refund the fee entirely or partially with a certain purchase which I think is the right way to do it.

And for a few photos:





And there's a ton of fun hikes through gorges and numerous waterfalls in the area around the Finger Lakes as well:


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 16, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Hah! I did warn that it would be long!
> 
> If you ever go and have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...


Ha, I lost 70lbs hiking the Ithaca gorges, mostly Robert Treman, sadly I've found most of it. Beautiful area.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 16, 2020)

the finger lakes region is really a cool place to visit.  In my opinion there is plenty to do without the wineries  but they are  nice bonus. 

Damiani - I like their wine as well.  We also had a really nice experience there during our last trip with all of our friends.  The let us hang in their downstairs room, and eat our own snacks (since it was April and not very nice out we couldn't picnic)with the only request that each couple buy a bottle to drink onsite.  We happily obliged and then the owner came down to hang out with us and brought a few more down to share.  

the Distillery next door is doing a great job with their spirits.  Their whiskey/bourbon is starting to age nicely and I'm a big fan of both gins they make.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> Ha, I lost 70lbs hiking the Ithaca gorges, mostly Robert Treman, sadly I've found most of it. Beautiful area.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



Beatful area for sure
It was fun hiking their with u cornhead and comany that joined us few years ago
Need to back when virus is gone


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 16, 2020)

View attachment 26768[/QUOTE]

Watkins glen ? I took a trip several years ago felt like stepping into Rivendell from lord of the rings . 
A mile and a half of waterfalls 
https://parks.ny.gov/parks/attachments/WatkinsGlenTrailMap.pdf


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> Ha, I lost 70lbs hiking the Ithaca gorges, mostly Robert Treman, sadly I've found most of it. Beautiful area.



Did a quick hike through Robert Treman last summer finally. Really beautiful as well for sure.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Watkins glen ? I took a trip several years ago felt like stepping into Rivendell from lord of the rings .
> A mile and a half of waterfalls
> https://parks.ny.gov/parks/attachments/WatkinsGlenTrailMap.pdf



Yup...that was from Watkins Glen.


----------



## kendo (Apr 16, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Hah! I did warn that it would be long!
> 
> 
> For reds some of my top recommended places in the Finger Lakes that haven't already been mentioned would be:
> ...




Grew up in the Finger Lakes and return often.  Have seen the wine making greatly improve from the late 70's early 80's when Coke owned the Pleasant Valley / Great Western / Taylor wine companies and produced fermented grape juice, jug wines.  Then a lot of growers became producers with little care for quality (Bully Hill thru spite and the like) and more interest in the weekend limo and bus traffic of bachelorettes and retirees.  

Now, after years of improvement we finally have a 'Quality' vrs quantity culture taking over in the Finger Lakes.  Cornell has done a lot to help the local growers, along with the decades of work by Dr. Frank and others.  

An increasing amount of investment from industry greats (Paul Hobbs, Louis Barruol and others) has also brought more awareness to the Riesling potential of the region as well. 

https://www.paulhobbswines.com/hillick-hobbs 

We enjoy dry reds and searched for years to find them in the Finger Lakes.  After sampling a lot of thin and fruity reds we finally came across *Shalestone* about 10 yrs ago - at the BBQ place on Franklin in WG.  Really have found none better.  Great consistency year to year.  Almost every time we've stopped by the vineyard, the owners daughter has been in the tasting room.  Always nice and has gifted us a bottle or two as we usually end up buying a couple cases.  Their tasting room is open limited hours, they will not host busses and really don't promote themselves much.  That's fine with us! 

I'd put Shalestone at the top of your excellent list.  Also like Ravines and Damiani.  Agree with you on the recent young releases at Damiani.  They're getting a ton of traffic from *Finger Lakes Distilling*.  

Love the Grappa and Seneca Drums Gin at FLD and always make an excuse to stop by when we're in the area.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2020)

kendo said:


> Now, after years of improvement we finally have a 'Quality' vrs quantity culture taking over in the Finger Lakes.  Cornell has done a lot to help the local growers, along with the decades of work by Dr. Frank and others.
> 
> An increasing amount of investment from industry greats (Paul Hobbs, Louis Barruol and others) has also brought more awareness to the Riesling potential of the region as well.
> 
> https://www.paulhobbswines.com/hillick-hobbs



I was wondering what was going on with that Paul Hobbs venture. I heard a few years ago he was working on something but then it kind of got quiet recently so I wasn't sure if he changed his mind or hit some sort of roadblock. Nice to see it is still moving forward apparently.

For anyone bored out there that wants to read a good book on the wine industry in the Finger Lakes...I'd highly recommend Evan Dawson's "Summer in a Glass: The coming of age of winemaking in the Finger Lakes". Some great stories about some of the pioneers that got the "Quality" culture going as well as some of the newer blood that's continuing to push that forward (at least "new" as of 9 years ago when it was published). Very enjoyable read.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 16, 2020)

Question for cdskier: how busy do the roads around the Finger Lakes get if you were to look at it from a perspective of a road cyclist? 

Constant traffic of cars ahead of you and oncoming or just an occasional, typical rural area frequency of cars/trucks? Time of year, let's say, late summer. Which roads (around which lake) are least busy? I thought I pick your brain about since you have traveled out there a lot. 
 I always thought that cranking out some 50-70 mile rides in bucolic surroundings would be a fun adventure for as long as some pickup truck driver is not aiming to make you his new hood ornament. Oh, is pot legal now in NY? Yeah, it's another (danger) factor to consider. Here in Mass there is a lot more stoned drivers since the fun stuff got legal.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2020)

. Oh said:
			
		

> No it's not legal here
> Check legalized thread in miscellaneous thread lol
> Lots of people drive under influence in NY
> Some amazing drives to
> ...


----------



## kendo (Apr 16, 2020)

cdskier - thanks for the recommendation on the book.  Will seek it out.   

I've been watching the Hobbs start up since learning of the venture from his original partner Johannes Selbach.  Was at a wine dinner here in NJ, sat next to and had a great conversation with Johannes.  He had great expectations as the steep slopes of the Seneca Lake vineyard has a lot in common with his Mosel vineyards.  It's taken a lot to get the land cleared and the vines to mature.  Not sure if/when Selbach pulled out of the project.  Paul's brother was to be the vineyard manager.  Not much new on Google.  Here's an interview with Selbach in 2017.  Scroll down to last 3 paragraphs for his comments on the Hobbs Seneca Lake project.  

https://grapecollective.com/article...-why-riesling-is-the-best-white-wine-on-earth


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 16, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> No it's not legal here
> Check legalized thread in miscellaneous thread lol
> Lots of people drive under influence in NY
> Some amazing drives to
> ...



I'm sure we'll agree that stoned drivers are less of a hazard than drunks or idiots that just HAVE to check their texts. Still, buzzed drivers regardless of intoxicant is a serious consideration for a cyclist.


----------



## kendo (Apr 16, 2020)

Bumpsis said:


> Question for cdskier: how busy do the roads around the Finger Lakes get if you were to look at it from a perspective of a road cyclist?
> 
> Constant traffic of cars ahead of you and oncoming or just an occasional, typical rural area frequency of cars/trucks? Time of year, let's say, late summer. Which roads (around which lake) are least busy? I thought I pick your brain about since you have traveled out there a lot.
> I always thought that cranking out some 50-70 mile rides in bucolic surroundings would be a fun adventure for as long as some pickup truck driver is not aiming to make you his new hood ornament. Oh, is pot legal now in NY? Yeah, it's another (danger) factor to consider. Here in Mass there is a lot more stoned drivers since the fun stuff got legal.



Roads in the area are generally great to bike on.  Seneca lake and Keuka lakes are most popular.  There's north south running state roads that parallel both lakes and access most of the vineyards.  Would be cautious on these main roads.  East west roads between the lakes are rural, constantly going up or down, little or no shoulder - but lightly traveled.   Only concern would be early or late in the day sun glare putting you at risk.  I'd also check the schedule for racing at Watkins Glen.  NASCAR and other series will add a lot of visitors to the area.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2020)

kendo said:


> Roads in the area are generally great to bike on.  Seneca lake and Keuka lakes are most popular.  There's north south running state roads that parallel both lakes and access most of the vineyards.  Would be cautious on these main roads.  East west roads between the lakes are rural, constantly going up or down, little or no shoulder - but lightly traveled.   Only concern would be early or late in the day sun glare putting you at risk.  I'd also check the schedule for racing at Watkins Glen.  NASCAR and other series will add a lot of visitors to the area.



Certainly agree with this. Seneca is the busiest, but even there I don't think the main north/south roads (414 and 14) are really that busy. Somewhere between "constant traffic of cars" and "typical rural frequency" would be my rating based on what I've seen. The top half of the eastern side of Seneca sees a lot less traffic as the area is home to an old Army Depot and very few wineries north of Lodi/Ovid until you get almost all the way to Geneva. Cayuga is a pretty nice and quiet lake. Then there are some other smaller lakes that I'm not as familiar with as well. Most lakes are the most crowded at either the northern or southern ends since that's where you find the bigger towns (i.e. Geneva, Watkins Glen, Ithaca, Hammondsport, Penn Yan).


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2020)

kendo said:


> cdskier - thanks for the recommendation on the book.  Will seek it out.
> 
> I've been watching the Hobbs start up since learning of the venture from his original partner Johannes Selbach.  Was at a wine dinner here in NJ, sat next to and had a great conversation with Johannes.  He had great expectations as the steep slopes of the Seneca Lake vineyard has a lot in common with his Mosel vineyards.  It's taken a lot to get the land cleared and the vines to mature.  Not sure if/when Selbach pulled out of the project.  Paul's brother was to be the vineyard manager.  Not much new on Google.  Here's an interview with Selbach in 2017.  Scroll down to last 3 paragraphs for his comments on the Hobbs Seneca Lake project.
> 
> https://grapecollective.com/article...-why-riesling-is-the-best-white-wine-on-earth



I actually thought about going to a wine dinner with Johannes Selbach back in January here in NJ hosted by a local wine shop but didn't jump on it for some reason (don't quite remember why). I completely forgot he was originally involved in that Paul Hobbs project. I'd really be curious to know what happened (especially since that article made it sound like they were coming up on their first harvest).


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks kendo and cdskier - this is really helpful I have not though about the east-west directionality. Great idea. Very long time ago I took a leisurely drive from Albany to Buffalo on Rt 20 and it was something like taking a trip in a way-back machine. Late August, sunny warm day and rolling through the hills into all of these (then) small towns was a really neat experience. Stopped in Skaneateles, took a swim in the lake, had some food and just enjoyed the slow passage of summer time being at the lake.
 Ever since then I wanted to take a bike tour through some of that terrain. I'm sure it's much busier now, but the area still has charm and unique beauty.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2020)

And tonight's dinner...Pasta with sausage, tomatoes, spinach, some chili paste, and fresh mozzarella. And a Damiani Pinot Noir.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 16, 2020)

Tonight’s dinner was Fuzzy’s (Mexican) with margaritas to go!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Apr 17, 2020)

Been ordering stuff online almost daily. Just ordered 2 of the new iPhones released today. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 18, 2020)

After my last bill..I'm not ordering anything for a while..my paycheck has been cut a decent amount because of this. But at least I still have one.


----------



## kendo (Apr 23, 2020)

cdskier said:


> And tonight's dinner...Pasta with sausage, tomatoes, spinach, some chili paste, and fresh mozzarella. And a Damiani Pinot Noir.



Nice.   Had a 2012 Ravines Meritage tonight from the cellar.  Definitely a quality pick.   Also picked up a copy of Summer in a Glass.  Look forward to reading it this weekend.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 23, 2020)

kendo said:


> Nice.   Had a 2012 Ravines Meritage tonight from the cellar.  Definitely a quality pick.   Also picked up a copy of Summer in a Glass.  Look forward to reading it this weekend.



Awesome. I have back to 2011 of the Ravines Meritage in my cellar at the moment (only 1 bottle per vintage though at least for the older ones). I had the 09 and 10 within the past 1.5 years and both could have easily held up longer. I had my last 07 bottle of the Ravines Meritage in early 2018 and thought it was perhaps maybe just a tiny bit past peak at that point. Still impressive for 11 years old for a Finger Lakes red at that point though. 

Curious to hear what you think of the book. I'm tempted to read it again while I'm stuck home.

Tonight had some seared hanger steak and shrimp with garlic herb butter along with a very nice meritage style blend from Silver Thread. 2015 vintage and glad I have another bottle as I will love to see how this one ages.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 23, 2020)

And a nice Ribeye!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 23, 2020)

More quarantine bread making.  

  This time a simple Amish white bread recipe.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 23, 2020)

I would respectfully request people posting food/Beverage photos do it before dinner. It's torture at this time of night looking at all this great stuff.
 :flag: Stay safe


----------



## cdskier (Apr 23, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I would respectfully request people posting food/Beverage photos do it before dinner. It's torture at this time of night looking at all this great stuff.
> :flag: Stay safe



It is rather difficult to post a photo of a meal before you finish cooking it! :grin:


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 24, 2020)

cdskier said:


> It is rather difficult to post a photo of a meal before you finish cooking it! :grin:



Haha yes  . I should avoid this thread before bedtime .


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 24, 2020)

We made home made pizza (build your own) and now it is pizza for breakfast - somehow enjoy left over pizza in the morning!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 24, 2020)

I cleaned up the basement, went through all the storage..finished an old plastic model..car oil change and new tires..built a small laptop stand out of some cherry wood...etc,etc,etc...


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 24, 2020)

kingslug said:


> I cleaned up the basement, went through all the storage..finished an old plastic model..car oil change and new tires..built a small laptop stand out of some cherry wood...etc,etc,etc...



Talk about ambition!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 24, 2020)

kingslug said:


> I cleaned up the basement, went through all the storage..finished an old plastic model..car oil change and new tires..built a small laptop stand out of some cherry wood...etc,etc,etc...



Put a new engine in my lawn tractor that has been sitting dead for a few years. Ripped up about 3/4 of an acre of my yard and spread 15 yards of loam and seeded it. I painted my deck furniture, cut up 3 -16" fallen trees in my back woods. Dethatched the rest of my lawn and spread 320 lbs of lime. Replaced 3 cracked tiles in my kitchen, reattached some balusters that were loose and many other small things around the house. Also have been drinking too much but getting in some good bike rides.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 24, 2020)

Sat and played on AZ, had lunch at a restaurant, drank 3 Station 26 Juicy Bangers and took a nap.  I was productive as hell!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 25, 2020)

And I started my new journey..I quite drinking. It was becoming a bit of a problem. 
But now I have all this energy so I need to build things. I've been holding off as I don't want to spend money and I havent ventured into home depot yet. And by the amount of traffic that was on the road today I bet its packed. Guess we will see how things play out now that a lot more people are getting out there now. 
And its amazing how much crap you throw out when you start going through the storage.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 25, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Put a new engine in my lawn tractor that has been sitting dead for a few years. Ripped up about 3/4 of an acre of my yard and spread 15 yards of loam and seeded it. I painted my deck furniture, cut up 3 -16" fallen trees in my back woods. Dethatched the rest of my lawn and spread 320 lbs of lime. Replaced 3 cracked tiles in my kitchen, reattached some balusters that were loose and many other small things around the house. Also have been drinking too much but getting in some good bike rides.



I think you have won the ambition award on this one. I hate yard work. Although running around my forest with a chain saw and machete is fun. I did manage to repair all the holes in the deer fence...again. With 2 acres of it..its a lot. Need a jackhammer to put in the new poles and run some new fencing.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 25, 2020)

We chose to stay outside and Went for hike where a devastating wild fire destroyed over 400 homes and lots of trees.  This area is being restored as a regional park and they have created paths to help areas regenerate.  They removed a lot of burnt trees for here. 






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> I think you have won the ambition award on this one. I hate yard work. Although running around my forest with a chain saw and machete is fun. I did manage to repair all the holes in the deer fence...again. With 2 acres of it..its a lot. Need a jackhammer to put in the new poles and run some new fencing.





Enjoying a beverage and watching the sprinkler!






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiur (Apr 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> And I started my new journey..I quite drinking. It was becoming a bit of a problem.
> But now I have all this energy so I need to build things. I've been holding off as I don't want to spend money and I havent ventured into home depot yet. And by the amount of traffic that was on the road today I bet its packed. Guess we will see how things play out now that a lot more people are getting out there now.
> And its amazing how much crap you throw out when you start going through the storage.



Quiters never win!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 25, 2020)

skiur said:


> Quiters never win!!



And winners never quit.

My football coach said that all the time. 

Of course he also said,  "more better", so there's that.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> .
> And its amazing how much crap you throw out when you start going through the storage.



Yes !Spare your kids the agony of going through all your crap when you pass on . I don't know what it is with my family they saved everything . Not what I would call hoarding but just soooo much stuff. I guess they lived through the depression or maybe it's there idea of a practical joke ?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 25, 2020)

Chicken and Sausage Giambotta with a nicely aged 2011 Dry Riesling from the Finger Lakes tonight


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 25, 2020)

Cavatappi pasta with shrimp in a basil pesto with parmigiano-reggiano cheese.

I make this about once a month, it tastes great & it's easy to pull together within 30 minutes.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 25, 2020)

My quarantine keg just got kicked.  Got the dreaded Pfffffffffffttttttttt............ sound.

This is why people call 911, right?


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 25, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> My quarantine keg just got kicked.  Got the dreaded Pfffffffffffttttttttt............ sound.
> 
> This is why people call 911, right?


That really sucks, but you can get a new one delivered in many places now. Local brewery was selling 1/6 kegs of the good stuff for $50 for a short time to get rid of the cancelled restaurant orders. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## RichT (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a home in the Catskills that I literally walked away from on March 14th, thinking I'd be back in a week. Haven't been back, stuck here in NJ in a condo with absolutely no work inside or out to do to it! Totally going out of my mind in anticipation to get back up there!


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 26, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Yes !Spare your kids the agony of going through all your crap when you pass on . I don't know what it is with my family they saved everything . Not what I would call hoarding but just soooo much stuff. I guess they lived through the depression or maybe it's there idea of a practical joke ?



Good point!

When my father passed and mom no longer could live alone we were faced with cleaning out 50 years of saving things they thought had value.  The volume of stuff thrown out would have driven my mother crazy.  We maintain / filter like every 5 years or so.

So take this time to clear shit out!  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 26, 2020)

RichT said:


> I have a home in the Catskills that I literally walked away from on March 14th, thinking I'd be back in a week. Haven't been back, stuck here in NJ in a condo with absolutely no work inside or out to do to it! Totally going out of my mind in anticipation to get back up there!




Plastic or wood model making..very time consuming and you end up with something..well cool to look at.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 26, 2020)

I read somewhere that puzzle sales have skyrocketed to a point not seen in decades.   I looked into it out of curiosity after I myself bought a few puzzles.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 26, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I read somewhere that puzzle sales have skyrocketed to a point not seen in decades.   I looked into it out of curiosity after I myself bought a few puzzles.



Seeing a lot of posts on Facebook and Instagram.  Never been much of a puzzle person but our family bought a bunch of board games.  That section of Target and Walmart were wiped out so we ended up going the Amazon route.  I would imagine that space also had higher sales.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## RichT (Apr 26, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Plastic or wood model making..very time consuming and you end up with something..well cool to look at.
> View attachment 26800



Finished this last week


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 26, 2020)

RichT said:


> Finished this last week



What tool role does the steak knife play, cutting putty?


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 26, 2020)

Went golfing today second time in as many weeks.  Only problem with today - it started pouring on the 5th hole and got really windy so we called it.  Also hiked in the morning on the Santa Fe Trail outside of the Air Force  Academy and the weather as much better!

Sticking to the family sanctioned Stay Outside Order!





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 26, 2020)

No golfing allowed here in NH


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 26, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> No golfing allowed here in NH
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That does not make sense!  Everyone is super far apart, tee times set up online and each tee time is 10 minutes apart.  No flags to touch in fact nothing to touch but your own gear.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 26, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> That does not make sense!  Everyone is super far apart, tee times set up online and each tee time is 10 minutes apart.  No flags to touch in fact nothing to touch but your own gear.



I agree.  Have golf carts wiped with Clorax wipes like they do the shopping carts at Costco.   Limit it to families (Dad & kids, husband & wife, etc.) and solo golfers.   Some of these shutdown rules are bonkers.  Even outdoor parks by me in the country are closed, which is insane, but of course, New Jersey.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 26, 2020)

CT golf courses can be open, and most are. 

My home course has been open for about a month. Tee times started at 15 minute intervals and were cut back to 10 minute intervals after my club saw how the spacing was working. All tee times booked ahead, show up 10 minutes before your tee time and leave as soon as your round is done. Pro shop/clubhouse aren't open. 1 person per cart unless riding with an immediate family member. No touching the flagstick, a portion of a foam pool noodle is in the cup to prevent one from having to touch the flagstick to get your ball out of the cup. All bunker rakes, water coolers, ball washers, divot repair mix boxes, etc have been removed.

After a few emails during the 1st week my club was open to remind people not to hang out and socialize after their rounds it's gone smoothly

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## RichT (Apr 27, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> What tool role does the steak knife play, cutting putty?


HA HA, I use it kinda like a course hacksaw blade on plastic, cardboard and balsa-wood.....


----------



## Hawk (Apr 27, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I agree.  Have golf carts wiped with Clorax wipes like they do the shopping carts at Costco.   Limit it to families (Dad & kids, husband & wife, etc.) and solo golfers.   Some of these shutdown rules are bonkers.  Even outdoor parks by me in the country are closed, which is insane, but of course, New Jersey.



The closures are the fault of regular people.  Here in Mass, on nice days people flocked to the beaches, state parks and golf courses by the hundreds.  The parking lots and trails were crammed with people.  Some that wore masks and tried to keep a good distance, others did not. In the end social media put an end to it with hundreds of posts from people posting pictures.  The authorities had no choice.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 27, 2020)

Hawk said:


> The closures are the fault of regular people.  Here in Mass, on nice days people flocked to the beaches, state parks and golf courses by the hundreds.  The parking lots and trails were crammed with people.  Some that wore masks and tried to keep a good distance, others did not. In the end social media put an end to it with hundreds of posts from people posting pictures.  The authorities had no choice.



Then people from mass decided hey if I can’t golf in mass I’ll go to RI. Then they closed there but people got busted for sneaking onto courses


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tumbler (Apr 27, 2020)

Our course in Mass is gearing up to open with most of what Dr Jeff was describing about his club.  They were open with those protocols then were shut down.  I am hoping that Baker opens them soon.  It looks like the rainy pattern is going to change by the end of the week.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 27, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Then people from mass decided hey if I can’t golf in mass I’ll go to RI. Then they closed there but people got busted for sneaking onto courses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Ya is was everybody from Mass.  No Rhode Islanders were there.  Your very narrow minded in this response.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 27, 2020)

Hawk said:


> Ya is was everybody from Mass.  No Rhode Islanders were there.  Your very narrow minded in this response.



It was just the articles I read saying cars with mass plates were being seen at golf courses in RI that were closed and people with mass licenses were being bagged for playing on RI courses. This was 3 weeks ago or so. I didn’t just pick mass as a “target”. It could happen any where when 1 state closed their courses and a neighboring state doesn’t at first. Same happened with ski areas (some in the same states where some closed and others didn’t.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kendo (Apr 27, 2020)

cdskier said:


> For anyone bored out there that wants to read a good book on the wine industry in the Finger Lakes...I'd highly recommend Evan Dawson's "Summer in a Glass: The coming of age of winemaking in the Finger Lakes". Some great stories about some of the pioneers that got the "Quality" culture going as well as some of the newer blood that's continuing to push that forward (at least "new" as of 9 years ago when it was published). Very enjoyable read.



About half way thru.  Really great read.  Thanks for the rec.  I've resisted googling to see where Johannes Reinhardt is today.  Great story.


----------



## icecoast1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> No golfing allowed here in NH
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



But we can golf in New York.  Go figure


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2020)

kendo said:


> About half way thru.  Really great read.  Thanks for the rec.  I've resisted googling to see where Johannes Reinhardt is today.  Great story.



Awesome. Glad to hear it.  I'll keep quiet about Johannes until you get to the very end!


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 27, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> But we can golf in New York.  Go figure



Well shutting down a golf course does not make a whole lot of sense it is probably the most social distancing sport!  So it does make sense that you can.  But you are right with - go figure.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 27, 2020)

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/he...down-of-where-golfs-allowed-and-where-it-isnt


----------



## snoseek (Apr 27, 2020)

I work at a club and we are hopeful we can at least partial reopen next week. Financially this will be a struggle to.come back from. All our event revenue for the year is probably gone and thats a big hit.


----------



## puckoach (Apr 28, 2020)

Not that this is of particular interest to posters here, but more so indicative of a local government action.

Last night, Laconia City Council voted to cancel Bike Week until August.


----------



## Edd (Apr 28, 2020)

puckoach said:


> Last night, Laconia City Council voted to cancel Bike Week until August.



That settles the question of the hill climb at Gunstock for the moment. 

Gunstock is hoping to run the campground and do Segway and ebike tours for the summer. Other stuff would be closed.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 28, 2020)

What you can do with scrap wood...ipe and cherry..a saw, chisel and sandpaper...japanese marking guage...


----------



## RichT (Apr 28, 2020)

NICE Job!................Not sure what a Japanese marking gauge is/does tho?





kingslug said:


> View attachment 26810
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2020)

puckoach said:


> Not that this is of particular interest to posters here, but more so indicative of a local government action.
> 
> Last night, Laconia City Council voted to cancel Bike Week until August.





Edd said:


> That settles the question of the hill climb at Gunstock for the moment.
> 
> Gunstock is hoping to run the campground and do Segway and ebike tours for the summer. Other stuff would be closed.



Bike week during Summer vacation season.... That's going to be something different!!  

And just for the sake of the overall traffic flow on the roads around Winnipesaukee, and especially in the general Wiers/Laconia/Gilford area, I sure hope that the rapid rail bridge replacement plan over the Wiers channel which began last week, and is requiring basically a 15 or so mile detour down around Paugus Bay and Laconia to get from 1 side of the Wiers Channel to the other by road, will be done on time, which is scheduled for basically Memorial Day Weekend.  The project was already delayed a few weeks since the manufacturing site of the large pre-cast beams was in VT, and that factory was shut down under the Governor's order for a few weeks (now since re-opened )


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2020)

At least they did pick the last week of August for Bike Week, which tends to be slower than the rest of summer as families prepare for the new school year.  

Still would think the second week of September would be better during the lull before foliage season ramps up. 

Have to imagine attendance will be way down no matter what.  Especially if bars and restaurants have limited operations. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Apr 28, 2020)

RichT said:


> NICE Job!................Not sure what a Japanese marking gauge is/does tho?



Its for marking wood boards for cutting..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 28, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Its for marking wood boards for cutting..



Looks really nicely done.  Is there an advantage to one of those versus say a speed square & utility knife?


----------



## kingslug (Apr 28, 2020)

If you want to mark all 4 sides of a board the exact same..this is the tool. Also when cutting dovetails or box joints, you measure the thickness of the board with it then transfer that to the other board.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 28, 2020)

Computer stand..didnt come out as good as i wanted but does the job


----------



## cdskier (May 2, 2020)

One of my absolute favorite things to make...Broccoli Rabe and sausage risotto along with a beautiful single vineyard Pinot Noir (I think this may be the first time I've ever used spicy sausage though).


----------



## Not Sure (May 2, 2020)

No pictures but had a great side dish . Was cutting grass when I noticed a huge Morel fly across the driveway . 15 Minutes later I had over a dozen .


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 2, 2020)

Went to Moab to take in some views and do a little hiking!  Beautiful area!








Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 3, 2020)

If you're still in Moab I highly recommend hiking Fisher's Tower.  Doesn't get all of the publicity many of the famous spots do & consequently we practically had the entire landscape to ourselves.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 3, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> If you're still in Moab I highly recommend hiking Fisher's Tower.  Doesn't get all of the publicity many of the famous spots do & consequently we practically had the entire landscape to ourselves.



We are definitely going back - it is a Mecca for outdoor enthusiasts.  Thanks for the pointer, will check it out.

I bet the place get busy under normal conditions!  We figure while people are ghosting places it is the time to experience them.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (May 3, 2020)

If you aren't a hardcore mtb rider but like the idea of riding moab I suggest renting a bike from a shop in town and head on up to dead horse point for some fun.


----------



## JimG. (May 3, 2020)

cdskier said:


> One of my absolute favorite things to make...Broccoli Rabe and sausage risotto along with a beautiful single vineyard Pinot Noir (I think this may be the first time I've ever used spicy sausage though).
> 
> View attachment 26820



Mmmmm broccoli rabe.


----------



## Hawk (May 4, 2020)

cdskier said:


> One of my absolute favorite things to make...Broccoli Rabe and sausage risotto along with a beautiful single vineyard Pinot Noir (I think this may be the first time I've ever used spicy sausage though).
> 
> View attachment 26820



So funny.  That is a staple for us all the time.  Some times we do it with pasta.  Orecchiette or Gemmelli.   I am finding that you are I have very similar tastes although I am not a NY wine person.  I have not had the exposure.  One of these days we should ski together up at the Bush.  I know you are up there a ton when I am up there.


----------



## cdskier (May 4, 2020)

Hawk said:


> So funny.  That is a staple for us all the time.  Some times we do it with pasta.  Orecchiette or Gemmelli.   I am finding that you are I have very similar tastes although I am not a NY wine person.  I have not had the exposure.  One of these days we should ski together up at the Bush.  I know you are up there a ton when I am up there.



Hah! I was originally going to do it with Orecchiette and then realized I just did it that way a few months ago so decided to go the risotto route instead this time. And yes, we should try to ski together up at SB next season.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 6, 2020)

Got these for passing some coronavirus stay-at-home time.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 6, 2020)

I've done the ski badge puzzle.  Its a good one!

Sent from my SM-G973U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (May 7, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Got these for passing some coronavirus stay-at-home time.



Didn’t know that existed. Cool.


----------



## kingslug (May 7, 2020)

I swore I wouldn't spend money as my check has been cut...but that didn't last. Buying all the woodworking tools I've been wanting. 
One thing happens for sure when you quit drinking...you have a lot of energy to spend on things. I'm up at 6AM and in my shop by 7AM my days off. Thankfully I can do all my cutting on the outside bottom deck...still need to build a dust control system..but thats easy.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2020)

I saw a few dust control systems for sale on Craigs list a couple months ago.  Might be too big for residential use but they were going cheap at under $1000.  It's all about the fan and filter system unit.


----------



## kingslug (May 7, 2020)

You can make a system out of a shop vac or I have a central house vac that we never use..all you do is add a cyclone separator inline with it and your good to go. The cyclone is about 50 to 100 bucks. Then you can get fancy with PVC pipe and hoses.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2020)

I need to do this also.  I have really bad allergy attaches after working the the basement on my carpentry projects.  The dust kills me.


----------



## kingslug (May 7, 2020)

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...ry16feZkMfhLc-mkSBIgEs0bzmXJm1LRoC3UQQAvD_BwE
just add a bucket.

or:https://www.woodcraft.com/products/oneida-air-systems-deluxe-dust-deputy-with-5-gallon-drum-kit


----------



## teleo (May 7, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Buying all the woodworking tools I've been wanting.



Have been making a lot of sawdust with the router I had delivered.  But ALL of the tools I want would be WAY to expensive. 

Fun hobby to kill some time with and sometimes create something useful.


----------



## kingslug (May 7, 2020)

You can make a lot of stuff with some basic tools..its how you set them up. I have a 600 dollar table saw but with a 200 miter fence and I set up the saw to be precise to .017..some japanese saws, a drill press, miter saw, chisels..and watch a lot of you tube vids. 
Just got a new japanese hand plane..


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 7, 2020)

teleo said:


> But ALL of the tools I want would be WAY to expensive.



Will few exceptions you dont need to buy the more expensive tools from Milwaukee or DeWalt.   I do buy DeWalt as I like to be matchy-matchy as well as for the battery interchangeability, but frankly those cheap Ryobi tools are typically pretty darn good.  The few Black & Decker tools I have seem fine to me too.  For a hobbyist the cheaper brands are perfectly okay.


----------



## skiur (May 7, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Will few exceptions you dont need to buy the more expensive tools from Milwaukee or DeWalt.   I do buy DeWalt as I like to be matchy-matchy as well as for the battery interchangeability, but frankly those cheap Ryobi tools are typically pretty darn good.  The few Black & Decker tools I have seem fine to me too.  For a hobbyist the cheaper brands are perfectly okay.



Black n Decker owns DeWalt.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 7, 2020)

skiur said:


> Black n Decker owns DeWalt.



This is the thing too, there's only about 4 companies that make a zillion brands of tools.  Toss in a few others and it comprises near everyone.  That said, there are sometimes quality steps depending on the name.

EDIT:  Found this chart.


----------



## Newpylong (May 7, 2020)

I've always thought Milwaukee was bar none quality, but I buy DeWalt due to cost!


----------



## kingslug (May 8, 2020)

You want quality..try Festool.
I've been buying buying japanese tools lately. Just got a Plane and some saws. Now I have to tune the plane. Thats a bit of work.

Oh..and its supposed to snow a little here tonight..first time since 1977 thats happened this late.


----------



## Hawk (May 8, 2020)

The thing is unless you are a commercial tradesman and use your tools all the time, paying for top quality tools does that make sense.  When you buy Dewalt, Ryobi and Bostitch the quality is high enough that it would last you forever at the amount you use it.  And depending on the level you buy they should perform exactly like the commercial tools in terms of accuracy and feel.  Now if you just want to have the best and willing to pay for it then that is all good also.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 8, 2020)

Hawk said:


> The thing is unless you are a commercial tradesman and use your tools all the time, paying for top quality tools does that make sense.  When you buy Dewalt, Ryobi and Bostitch the quality is high enough that it would last you forever at the amount you use it.  And depending on the level you buy they should perform exactly like the commercial tools in terms of accuracy and feel.  Now if you just want to have the best and willing to pay for it then that is all good also.



I think that's a great way of looking at it.  When I watch those home remodeling shows usually it seems they're using DeWalt or Makita or Milwaukee and they blur out the brand names, but it's pretty obvious if you know their color schemes.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 8, 2020)

Hawk said:


> The thing is unless you are a commercial tradesman and use your tools all the time, paying for top quality tools does that make sense.  When you buy Dewalt, Ryobi and Bostitch the quality is high enough that it would last you forever at the amount you use it.  And depending on the level you buy they should perform exactly like the commercial tools in terms of accuracy and feel.  Now if you just want to have the best and willing to pay for it then that is all good also.



I have always bought Ryobi products and I have a couple rechargeable tools from them that I have had for 15 years albeit the battery packs are much larger and do not hold a charge as well as tools today.  Also my use of the tools are mostly for home remodeling or repairs.

For a hobbyist wood shop I probably would raise the bar a little higher.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (May 12, 2020)

Just bought a Ryobi drill press..for under 200 bucks its pretty well made. Been working in the shop a lot now. Keeps my mind off this mess for a while. Looks like NYC will be in pause mode until June...Guess I'll build more stuff.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 12, 2020)

My newest COVID19 purchase is a portable workbench so I can be out of the dang house.  Only cost $95, and I'm totally happy with the solidness of construction. WORX is definitely a lower-end tool manufacturer, but this is filling its' need quite well.


----------



## granite (May 12, 2020)

Would that make a good ski tunning bench?


----------



## kingslug (May 12, 2020)

My latest creation
A fancy pushstick for the tablesaw
Cherry,ipe and maple...


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 12, 2020)

granite said:


> *Would that make a good ski tunning bench?*



That's not why I bought it, but I intend to use it for waxing as well.
It's a little short, probably about 5 or 6 inches shorter than one of those SWIX travel waxing benches, but I think it will do fine. I have a 3-piece ski vice I'll use on it.


----------



## kingslug (May 12, 2020)

I need one of those benches..going to build some bookcases for my wifes office


----------



## kingslug (May 13, 2020)

My ski tuning bench is a table top I made on saw horses...time for something a little better now that I;m in woodworking mode.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> *My ski tuning bench is a table top I made on saw horses*...time for something a little better now that I;m in woodworking mode.



That was going to be one of my next projects; then I got this bench and said screw it.  Ironically my next small project is now a couple of saw horses - again, so I can work more outside rather than at the inside work bench.


----------



## mister moose (May 13, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Will few exceptions you dont need to buy the more expensive tools from Milwaukee or DeWalt.   I do buy DeWalt as I like to be matchy-matchy as well as for the battery interchangeability, but frankly those cheap Ryobi tools are typically pretty darn good.  The few Black & Decker tools I have seem fine to me too.  For a hobbyist the cheaper brands are perfectly okay.



There is a place for everything...

Impressions last a long time.  I bought a Ryobi palm sander and a die grinder in the 80s.  Both still work, but the sander pad size is 1/4 inch off a quarter sheet and leaves more swirl marks, the die grinder nose piece keeps rattling off and the bearing sound close to end of life, and the Ryobi weed wacker I bought in 2005ish was woefully underbuilt, blew the bevel gear in a year.  So no more Ryobi after that.

Black and Decker put out a homeowner grade rechargeable drill that never had oomph or endurance.  

Milwaukee 1/2" drill, excellent.  Dewalt 14V drill, radio, 18V Sawzall AWSOME! 18V skillsaw, excellent.  Nothing beats it when on a ladder.  And my Dewalt 13" planer is unsurpassed in price/value.  The rollers sometimes slip, but to get a better planer would cost thousands.

Porter Cable router, biscuit joiner, nailer, pinner, jig saw, 4" belt sander, all excellent.  Their 690 router is legendary.  

I have an old Rockwell 10" saw, great table and lousy fence.  Still haven't pulled the trigger on $350 Shop Fox fence upgrade.

Hitachi 8 1/2" sliding compound miter saw.  I think this was the first compound one out.  Still going great.

Worst ever:  Harbor Freight 4x36 bench belt sander.  Chipmunk strength motor, belt slips, keyways crude, tensioning system sucks, tracking drifts.  And yet I keep it for lightweight stuff, and dream about a big boy bench sander.

Best no-name tool:  Enlon.  It's a Grizzly cousin, one of the many Taiwanese machinery re-labelers that didn't make it past the 90's.  I bought an 8 inch 2 hp 220V joiner from a cabinet maker that was retiring and didn't use it much.  Needed some leveling of the tables and rust clean up, but for $225 I have a very nice version of a $2,000 Powermatic.  It's one of those tools you never had but once you have it you use it all the time.  I'll do everything from putting a perfect straight edge on a long plywood cut to the usual flatten a board, or true up an edge.



So my take is cheap tools frequently leave you disappointed.  Quality tools last a lifetime and cut easily, true, and steady.  When I went from a $30 Black and Decker jigsaw to the $150 Porter Cable, the difference was enlightening.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 13, 2020)

mister moose said:


> And my Dewalt 13" planer is unsurpassed in price/value.  The rollers sometimes slip, but to get a better planer would cost thousands.




Is it the DW735?    As I mentioned, I've become a DeWalt loyalist & a planer is one of the next things I want to buy.  There's a lot of old barn wood laying in a barn where I live & I think it would be great for some projects.  They're kind of spendy though.


----------



## mister moose (May 13, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is it the DW735?    As I mentioned, I've become a DeWalt loyalist & a planer is one of the next things I want to buy.  There's a lot of old barn wood laying in a barn where I live & I think it would be great for some projects.  They're kind of spendy though.


Yes, DW735.  I bought it when I had a need to run a few thousand feet of resawn boards though a planer.  It's heavy, it is at the far end or the "portable" end of the spectrum, but there is nothing else like it.  Below it is a plethora of lighter built 12 1/2 inch planers, and above it is $2,000 for a 15 inch.  There's always the used option.  When I got mine it was only out for a few years, but by now there must be some driven to church on Sundays used models out there.  I've done well at a few tool auctions too.

I'm in the middle of a dining table for the ski house, so it's been seeing some use.


----------



## kingslug (May 13, 2020)

I always try to buy the best tools I can. Or make them if possible. A lot of great DIY vids on youtube for making almost any tool. My favorite is the jigsaw table...Its on the list. Also going to start looking at used tools. Maybe restore some old Stanley planes. I did manage to get my Japanese plane all tuned up and shaving.


----------



## Dickc (May 13, 2020)

This is a Shop Smith 10 ER tool.  I have one of these.  Its a multiple tool device.  It can be 10 inch table saw, a drill press, a shaper, a disk sander, a drum dander, and I also have the jigsaw attachment, plus its capable of setting up as a router.  It is a VERY capable tool.  Dad bought in new in Cincinnati, Ohio in 1952. 


I also have two "Driver line" tools from my grandfather.  A 4 inch jointer,



and a 12" bandsaw.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 13, 2020)

Beastly!


----------



## Dickc (May 14, 2020)

Family hand me down tools are the best!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 14, 2020)

yeah and those are legit tools!  They don't make em like that anymore...


----------



## kingslug (May 14, 2020)

A friend of mine whos father passed away says her mother has a bunch of machines in the basement...hmmm.....wants to get rid of them. Guess its road trip time.


----------



## Dickc (May 14, 2020)

kingslug said:


> A friend of mine whos father passed away says her mother has a bunch of machines in the basement...hmmm.....wants to get rid of them. Guess its road trip time.



Go for it.  I bet there is some really good stuff there.


----------



## kingslug (May 15, 2020)

And probably a bit on the heavy side..


----------



## Not Sure (May 15, 2020)

First attempt at a slab Desktop for my office. I cut down a Norway Maple in 2017 . The piece is about 30” x 78”x 2” ” . Added some gold metallic in the gaps . Used stone coat epoxy. Cool thing is I have a picture of my grandfather walking past the tree when it was 4” in diameter.


----------



## kingslug (May 16, 2020)

Wow..we have a dining table like that. Looks like a ...BIG job.


----------



## Not Sure (May 16, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Wow..we have a dining table like that. Looks like a ...BIG job.



Yes it's been a lot of work but spread out over 3yrs . I had to take a tree down and trim another. What went from a trim on the second ,turned into a take down after finding it had been struck by lightning and had a rotted section. I ripped the trunk into two haves with a chainsaw and hired a guy to transport the pieces to a sawmill. I ended up with 4 nice slabs and 7 other 16" X 12' pieces ,it cost me about $600.00 .

I don't have a lot of wood working equipment so to take out the warp I made a router sled and leveled it out . I got a bit to ambitious with the router the bit slipped and gouged 1/2" deep so I had to take off another 1/2" . I thought I got all the sander marks out but now I see stuff I missed. Just need to make some legs 

There's a place in Southern VT somewhere east of Bennington that sells slabs ,I can't recall the town .  I've been wanting to stop in and have a look but never seem to be able to convince my friends to stop.


----------



## mister moose (May 16, 2020)

There's lots of live edge slabs on Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace these days,  I've seen listings in Western MA, the Hudson valley, and CT.  Walnut, hemlock, oak, just about everything.  Lots of youtube videos of colored epoxy fills with slabs, they must be popular.​


This is a coffee table I made.  It's a 4 inch slab cut from one of several huge _branches_ of a maple tree that fell on my parent's property.  The center trunk was ~5 feet in diameter, and the entire center was rotted out, only the outer 6 inches was still there.  I had it band sawn on site, then took it to a shop with big tools to get it planed after several years of drying.  I did the cribbage board, the spalted drawer and the finish.  I made one other table and still have 2 slabs.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 16, 2020)

That's awesome!


----------



## Not Sure (May 16, 2020)

Very nice !! How long ago did you build it ? Maple is my favorite wood . I like how it looks but it does yellow a bit over time ,I still like the appearance but not as much. I'm not sure if there any type of UV treatment type finish that prevents or slows the yellowing? 

A bunch of years ago I went to a lumberyard and picked through piles to find curly pieces. Designed an elaborate entertainment center to fit my picture tube TV ,bought doors to match my kitchen. Had a cabinet maker friend build it .  Then flat screens came out.... !#@#. Now I have a giant built in waste of space ......


----------



## mister moose (May 16, 2020)

I built it sometime late 90's, so 23 years ago or so.  I know what you mean about color change.  It's actually 2 factors.

1)  The finish.  Many varnishes and polyurethanes yellow over time.  Some more than others.  I've worked with UV stabilized varnishes, but they yellow, Epiphanes gets deep amber.  Some have played with 2 part poly, tough as nails, but if it fails it can come off in flaky bits and it too hard to sand out.  Nasty isocyanates too.
2) The wood.  The wood will age under the finish as well.  Of the woods I've worked with, I see this the most pronounced in teak.  Freshly sanded it is more chocolate, aged it gets reddish mahogany tones.  Especially aggravating when doing repairs to teak, color match becomes impossible, fresh sanded next to aged.  Plus fresh teak varies all over the palette, I've seen orange streaks in some.  I've heard purple heart never stays purple.

I really like what I call flame grain in the near end of that table.  That was a bonus when it got planed.  The wood is slightly red when freshly sanded, much better than the plain white bowling alley kind of maple.


----------



## cdskier (May 16, 2020)

Short Rib Lasagna Rolls tonight along with a Super Tuscan Wine and a Finger Lakes Merlot



And some classic fresh mozzarella, tomato, basil for an appetizer...


----------



## mister moose (May 16, 2020)

Yum!  Never heard of lasagna rolls.  What balsamic are you using, I could use some recommendations.


----------



## cdskier (May 17, 2020)

mister moose said:


> Yum!  Never heard of lasagna rolls.  What balsamic are you using, I could use some recommendations.



I've made a few different types of lasagna rolls in the past. This particular one is a Giada recipe (actually I think one of the other versions that I make is also a Giada recipe):
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/short-rib-lasagna-rolls-recipe-1924279

As for balsamic...it is a balsamic glaze. I've had several different brands over the years. This one happens to be Filippo Berio: http://filippoberio.com/products/balsamic-glaze/classic-balsamic-glaze/


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 17, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (May 18, 2020)

mister moose said:


> Yum!  Never heard of lasagna rolls.  What balsamic are you using, I could use some recommendations.



I feel like it's worth paying the extra money for the aged stuff. The older the more expensive. The glazes they sell are ok for some but there's all kind of added stuff including alot of sugar


----------



## kingslug (May 18, 2020)

We now have a woodworking and food thread...
I've been working in the shop about 10 hours a day..building the shop and learning how to cut accurately. Took the vert out for a spin yesterday..nothing like going 35mph in a 165 mph car..but at least I put a good stereo in it. Have some sheetrock to hang and some saw horses to build. I have a list a mile long. Its amazing how much energy you have when you don't drink anything but water. Miss the beer though..


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 18, 2020)

snoseek said:


> I feel like it's worth paying the extra money for the aged stuff. The older the more expensive. The glazes they sell are ok for some but there's all kind of added stuff including alot of sugar



I know you mean the properly aged by the producer stuff, but I've even found (accidentally) the taste improves in the home with an unopened bottle I had that sat for 2 or 3 years.  It took on a slightly more viscous, and noticeably sweeter taste that was fantastic.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 18, 2020)

this thread is a 10000000000000 times better than the bickering and chest thumping threads  that are active on the board.  I've stopped reading them because they suck


----------



## kingslug (May 18, 2020)

I try....


----------



## smac75 (May 18, 2020)

cdskier said:


> short rib lasagna rolls tonight along with a super tuscan wine and a finger lakes merlot
> View attachment 26866
> View attachment 26865
> 
> ...



wow!!!


----------



## smac75 (May 18, 2020)

Three long years I spend rebuilding this little vintage camper. It's FINALLY done and I have no where to take it :-( We like to camp up at Smuggler's Notch and all reservations through June have been cancelled. Hoping for the July4th weekend!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 18, 2020)

Nice work on the rebuild


----------



## kingslug (May 18, 2020)

nice...


----------



## granite (May 18, 2020)

Nice restoration, what do you pull it with?  Would look good behind an old pick up truck.


----------



## Smellytele (May 18, 2020)

granite said:


> Nice restoration, what do you pull it with?  Would look good behind an old pick up truck.



Or a station wagon


----------



## mister moose (May 18, 2020)

smac75 said:


> Three long years I spend rebuilding this little vintage camper. It's FINALLY done and I have no where to take it :-( We like to camp up at Smuggler's Notch and all reservations through June have been cancelled. Hoping for the July4th weekend


Post some more photos!  (in progress and completed)

What year is it?   Is that much wood framing original?


----------



## granite (May 18, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Or a station wagon



Especially if it was a "woody".


----------



## granite (May 18, 2020)

Monday feast, leftovers from Sunday dinner all prepared by my wife.  Grilled outside are lamb chops brushed with olive oil and salt/pepper, marinated grilled vegetables, hot and sweet cherry peppers, red onions, mushrooms and on the vine cherry tomatoes, served with Royal blend rice.  Homemade from scratch-grilled flat bread brushed with olive oil infused with fresh herbs and served with a homemade Tzatziki dip with Greek yogurt, fresh garlic, lemon juice and zest, fresh dill, English cucumber and salt/pepper.  All of it very complimentary, the green cherry peppers are super-hot, but one bite of the flat bread with Tzatziki cooled it right away.  Washed down with fresh brewed naturally decaffeinated iced tea-lemon-sweetener-fresh mint.  Fruit salad with orange/vanilla bean syrup and fresh mint for dessert.  All of the herbs are from our garden.  Enjoyed it Sunday with a nice bottle of Spanish red wine, marked down from $70 to $35 at the NH Liquor store.


----------



## cdskier (May 18, 2020)

granite said:


> Monday feast, leftovers from Sunday dinner all prepared by my wife.  Grilled outside are lamb chops brushed with olive oil and salt/pepper, marinated grilled vegetables, hot and sweet cherry peppers, red onions, mushrooms and on the vine cherry tomatoes, served with Royal blend rice.  Homemade from scratch-grilled flat bread brushed with olive oil infused with fresh herbs and served with a homemade Tzatziki dip with Greek yogurt, fresh garlic, lemon juice and zest, fresh dill, English cucumber and salt/pepper.  All of it very complimentary, the green cherry peppers are super-hot, but one bite of the flat bread with Tzatziki cooled it right away.  Washed down with fresh brewed naturally decaffeinated iced tea-lemon-sweetener-fresh mint.  Fruit salad with orange/vanilla bean syrup and fresh mint for dessert.  All of the herbs are from our garden.  Enjoyed it Sunday with a nice bottle of Spanish red wine, marked down from $70 to $35 at the NH Liquor store.



That looks and sounds delicious...what kind of Spanish red?


----------



## granite (May 18, 2020)

cdskier said:


> That looks and sounds delicious...what kind of Spanish red?



2014 Vintage, full bodied-very bold-liked it a lot.  I always find Spanish Red wines are a good bargain compared to French and Italian wines.


----------



## cdskier (May 18, 2020)

granite said:


> 2014 Vintage, full bodied-very bold-liked it a lot.  I always find Spanish Red wines are a good bargain compared to French and Italian wines.



Nice. Toro wines are typically quite powerful and full-bodied.

Spain in general is a pretty good value, although there are a lot of good values in France and Italy too if you know where to look.


----------



## smac75 (May 18, 2020)

mister moose said:


> Post some more photos!  (in progress and completed)
> 
> What year is it?   Is that much wood framing original?



It’s a 1968 or 69 Playmor. 13feet including tongue. Pretty much all
original wood was replaced. I’d love to have an old woody or an old Bronco to pull it. But alas I pull it with a traverse equipped with a tow package.  The weight is under 1000lbs so super light. Here are more pics in various stages.  We got it in GA and still can’t believe today that it made it all the way back to MA in one piece.  Thing was full of rot (they all are).  It was a fun project for sure in which I (female) learned everything from YouTube!


----------



## smac75 (May 18, 2020)

And a few interior pics:


----------



## jimk (May 19, 2020)

smac75 that is a very cool project!

Some of my earliest skiing memories are a few ski weekends around 1968-70 when my dad took us for ski weekends in Western PA in a trailer similar to that one:


Last week I visited a state park in Utah and when I saw a campground there I remarked to my wife that a trailer, tent, or RV is a really good way to sightsee right now because you can very effectively social distance with your own meals and sleeping arrangements.  My photo from Goblin Valley campground 13 May 2020:
 

My oldest brother, currently age 75, still has the trailer bug, and has a newer trailer like this one that he plans to drive across the country in July 2020, as he has done many times in the past:


----------



## granite (May 19, 2020)

If you liked Smugglers Notch, you might like the RV Park in Franconia Notch State Park.  It's right next to Cannon Mountain Ski Resort and just feet away from Echo Lake at the bottom of the ski slopes.  It only has about a dozen sights.  I've always wanted to camp there, but I don't have an RV.  It's open all year round too, would be cool to camp there and ski Cannon.  If I ever see your trailer there, I'll stop by and burn all your fire wood and drink all your beer!  Really nice job on the interior too.


----------



## smac75 (May 19, 2020)

granite said:


> If you liked Smugglers Notch, you might like the RV Park in Franconia Notch State Park.  It's right next to Cannon Mountain Ski Resort and just feet away from Echo Lake at the bottom of the ski slopes.  It only has about a dozen sights.  I've always wanted to camp there, but I don't have an RV.  It's open all year round too, would be cool to camp there and ski Cannon.  If I ever see your trailer there, I'll stop by and burn all your fire wood and drink all your beer!  Really nice job on the interior too.



That one is on my list! I've heard it's a great little spot. We love Smuggs because the sites are nice and secluded and so close to Stowe with all the things to do. It's hardly roughing it!


----------



## smac75 (May 19, 2020)

JimK - that's a vintage "Scotty" camper - they are very popular now. So cool! Love that Utah picture too...someday......


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 19, 2020)

jimk said:


> Last week I visited a state park in Utah and when I saw a campground there I remarked to my wife that *a trailer, tent, or RV is a really good way to sightsee right now because you can very effectively social distance with your own meals and sleeping arrangements. *



Once people realized that, Winny recovered from the "sell everything" panic in March.  I still think it may be undervalued here as I think sales are going to accelerate for the summer season.  It's not trading like one of the "COVID19 winners" with a stock price > pre-COVID19, but I think it should.


----------



## Smellytele (May 19, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Or a station wagon


https://www.yahoo.com/autos/buy-one-off-428-four-143200637.html


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (May 19, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Once people realized that, Winny recovered from the "sell everything" panic in March.  I still think it may be undervalued here as I think sales are going to accelerate for the summer season.  It's not trading like one of the "COVID19 winners" with a stock price > pre-COVID19, but I think it should.



I have a friend that was looking (pre Covid 19) to pick up an RV to move into permanently. There are absolutely no available full time RV site in the southeast area of PA. Almost all of RV parks stated that they are getting a huge increase in calls from people looking to move into RVs full time.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 19, 2020)

mbedle said:


> I have a friend that was looking (pre Covid 19) to pick up an RV to move into permanently. There are absolutely no available full time RV site in the southeast area of PA. *Almost all of RV parks stated that they are getting a huge increase in calls from people looking to move into RVs full time.*



I hadnt heard that.  Is it people fleeing cities in fear of COVID19 or something else?


----------



## JimG. (May 19, 2020)

I have also begun to consider a luxury RV instead of a VT or NH ski home. Before the pandemic I would never have considered it.

Now it's starting to seem like a great option.


----------



## Not Sure (May 19, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I have also begun to consider a luxury RV instead of a VT or NH ski home. Before the pandemic I would never have considered it.
> 
> Now it's starting to seem like a great option.



How would you deal with the cold temps plumbing wise? I thought most RV’s were used only in above freezing weather?


----------



## Not Sure (May 19, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I hadnt heard that.  Is it people fleeing cities in fear of COVID19 or something else?



https://campaddict.com/park-free-overnight-walmart/

Lol


----------



## JimG. (May 19, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> How would you deal with the cold temps plumbing wise? I thought most RV’s were used only in above freezing weather?



Honestly don't know a thing about the topic of RV's. That's a good question.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 19, 2020)

Taco Tuesday! With margaritas to go!  That is one thing that is cool about this whole thing - to go adult bevs!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (May 19, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Honestly don't know a thing about the topic of RV's. That's a good question.



I know a little bit but maybe the higher end RV's are weather proof? My Uncle had a retired friend whose motto was when his heater kicks on he moves South .


----------



## Smellytele (May 19, 2020)

Met some people 25 years ago at Keystone that traveled around living in a RV. They skied in the winter  (as well as drive to California to visit their adult kids) and hung out on cape cod In the summer.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (May 20, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Honestly don't know a thing about the topic of RV's. That's a good question.



go on youtube and look up The Great Adventure. My friend Mark has everything you need to know about RV's.


----------



## kingslug (May 20, 2020)

I was a busy slug yesterday
sparkled the wall..hate speckling
built a work bench
built a 3 legged saw horse..another on the way..self leveling..wonder why no one sells them
continued with the tool wall
a bit tired after all that.
next I want to refinish my Wagner skis. The African wood top layer is bashed up pretty good.


----------



## skiur (May 20, 2020)

kingslug said:


> I was a busy slug yesterday
> sparkled the wall..hate speckling
> built a work bench
> built a 3 legged saw horse..another on the way..self leveling..wonder why no one sells them
> ...



I like it when my walls sparkle too!


----------



## kingslug (May 20, 2020)

Hopefully this one will..a little.


----------



## JimG. (May 20, 2020)

kingslug said:


> go on youtube and look up The Great Adventure. My friend Mark has everything you need to know about RV's.



good to know


----------



## JimG. (May 20, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I know a little bit but maybe the higher end RV's are weather proof? My Uncle had a retired friend whose motto was when his heater kicks on he moves South .



I'm guessing those $300,000 motorcoach based RV's have those types of amenities. Onboard heat/AC, environmentally protected plumbing, onboard solar power generation, etc.

I will also guess the limiting factor for RVing is finding a place to park it.


----------



## Smellytele (May 21, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I will also guess the limiting factor for RVing is finding a place to park it.



There’s always Walmart.



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiur (May 21, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I'm guessing those $300,000 motorcoach based RV's have those types of amenities. Onboard heat/AC, environmentally protected plumbing, onboard solar power generation, etc.
> 
> I will also guess the limiting factor for RVing is finding a place to park it.



There is always the skyeship base parking lot at Killington.  You always see one or two parked there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 21, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I'm guessing those $300,000 motorcoach based RV's have those types of amenities. Onboard heat/AC, environmentally protected plumbing, onboard solar power generation, etc.
> 
> I will also guess the limiting factor for RVing is finding a place to park it.



You can get a decent Class A RV used with 25,000'ish miles for $60k - $100k.  I'm surprised more people & small families dont do this for weekend skiing. 

 The advantage it has over buying a $60-$100k condo is you're not tied to the same ski resort, which seems like a pretty huge advantage. I guess the disadvantages are not everyone gets their own room, and space.  But if it's only used Friday night to Sunday night during winter & maybe a few summer trips, I wouldn't think those big negatives.


----------



## JimG. (May 21, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> You can get a decent Class A RV used with 25,000'ish miles for $60k - $100k.  I'm surprised more people & small families dont do this for weekend skiing.
> 
> The advantage it has over buying a $60-$100k condo is you're not tied to the same ski resort, which seems like a pretty huge advantage. I guess the disadvantages are not everyone gets their own room, and space.  But if it's only used Friday night to Sunday night during winter & maybe a few summer trips, I wouldn't think those big negatives.



Would mostly be for my wife and I so space not a real issue.


----------



## JimG. (May 21, 2020)

skiur said:


> There is always the skyeship base parking lot at Killington.  You always see one or two parked there.



That is some good info.


----------



## skiur (May 21, 2020)

JimG. said:


> That is some good info.



Just make sure you park in the lot across the street, I could see parking in the smaller lots by the lodge pissing people off.


----------



## Not Sure (May 21, 2020)

My old neighbors were rather anal retentive. They had a simple pop up camper , a week before their vacation they would air it out and start cleaning. They would go away for a week return and air it out and start cleaning again. 

If you’re retired it makes sense to me or if you have a garage to store it in . But maybe look at a rental for short periods ? I have to imagine they depreciate significantly. I like the idea of RVing but could never convince my wife.


----------



## Smellytele (May 22, 2020)

My wife and I would like to get a small T@B when the boys are out of the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 22, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Would mostly be for my wife and I so space not a real issue.



I think a husband & wife (no kids or kids are out of the nest) is the perfect situation for that.  Yet you really never see it at ski resorts.  There must be something I'm missing.  Why do we see tons of these class A luxury campers at every summer & fall vacation location, but not at winter locations?  



Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> If you’re retired it makes sense to me or if you have a garage to store it in . But maybe look at a rental for short periods ? *I have to imagine they depreciate significantly.* I like the idea of RVing but could never convince my wife.



Big time.  I would never consider buying one new, but obviously plenty of people do.


----------



## Edd (May 22, 2020)

I’m not an RV guy but I admire it from afar. I don’t know about doing it in winter weather. It boxes you in, especially at night. Part of the RV appeal is spending time outdoors. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2020)

I'd imagine the reasons you don't see many RVs in winter are

lack of utility hookups where you wish to travel

Likely poor performance in snow

Desire to protect the investment.  Having the frame rust out from salt exposure on a $40k SUV is one thing.  Having it happen to an RV that costs multiple times as much is a different story

Would be cool, but just not very practical for most skiers.  I'd rather own a second home in ski country or go with a seasonal rental

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 22, 2020)

Edd said:


> I’m not an RV guy but I admire it from afar. I don’t know about doing it in winter weather. It boxes you in, especially at night. *Part of the RV appeal is spending time outdoors. *



That's a great point, but what about for all the people who already own them.  Seems to me if you own one and go to parks in the summer & fall it would make sense to use it at a mountain too.  

I've also noticed culturally far more people out west own RVs than people in the east.  Perhaps due to the tons of parks they have.  In Utah it's common for people to have a special RV garage in their house, basically a normal 2-car garage, but then a third bay with a very tall garage door for an RV.  You see them all over.  Either that or an outdoor slip made specifically for an RV; we just dont see that commonly in the east.


----------



## jimk (May 22, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's a great point, but what about for all the people who already own them.  Seems to me if you own one and go to parks in the summer & fall it would make sense to use it at a mountain too.
> 
> I've also noticed culturally far more people out west own RVs than people in the east.  Perhaps due to the tons of parks they have.  In Utah it's common for people to have a special RV garage in their house, basically a normal 2-car garage, but then a third bay with a very tall garage door for an RV.  You see them all over.  Either that or an outdoor slip made specifically for an RV; we just dont see that commonly in the east.



I'd agree with the point that RVs are popular in the US West.  Anecdotally, there are a ton of them in the SLC suburbs I roam.  

Winter RVing: from everything I've heard trying to effectively winterize an RV is a big pain!  There is an amazing older gentlemen on pugski.com who lives in western Canada.  Every winter for more than a decade he has traveled to Canadian and US ski areas for extended trips (3-6 weeks) using various camper set-ups.  He even brings a small dog for companionship.  He is an expert at it, yet still has some harrowing tales.  He is full of cautionary advice about winter camping/trailering/RVing.   It's not for the faint of heart.  He uses a good winterized truck and camper.  Driving a huge RV around snowy mountain roads would be even more demanding.  Keeping all the various aspects of an RV from freezing up in a very cold climate like January in Vermont is no small task.  My advice:  anybody considering winter use of an RV/trailer/camper should rent or borrow first.
The trailer my dad took us skiing in several times back in the 1960s was one he rented short term from military special services.  My brother who supplied this old photo told me there was a caption on the back:  The Night the Soup Froze  
(BTW this photo was taken at Blue Knob, PA at elevation ~3100'.  We slept in the trailer on the windy summit parking lot as Blue Knob is an "upside down" ski area with lodge, ticket office, parking, etc. at summit.  There used to be a 1950s cold war USAF tracking installation on the summit of Blue Knob and when the ski area opened in '63-'64 it took over some of the recently abandoned infrastructure, some can still be seen in this photo from late 60s.)


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2020)

If I had to hazard a guess, the demographic that can afford a RV is the same that can afford a boat.  We have far better boating in the East than they do out West.  

If I lived out west, the idea of owning a RV to take up into the mountains for weekends and vacations as a home base for MTB and hiking would be compelling.  Because I live in the East I own a boat instead and will be spending my weekends on the water.

That said, RVs around me in NH are quite popular, but they're used differently.  I can think of a handful of campgrounds within 10 miles of me that are packed with RVs.  The difference is they are used seasonally. Many owners leave their RVs at these places year round.  They get used April through October like a vacation home and just leave the RV there for winter.  This would be one of such places:

https://www.wellingtoncampingparkleenh.com/index.html


Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (May 22, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> If I had to hazard a guess, the demographic that can afford a RV is the same that can afford a boat.  We have far better boating in the East than they do out West.
> 
> If I lived out west, the idea of owning a RV to take up into the mountains for weekends and vacations as a home base for MTB and hiking would be compelling.  Because I live in the East I own a boat instead and will be spending my weekends on the water.
> 
> ...



That all makes sense.  A lot of very modest homes in SLC have BIG RVs in the driveway.  They love their toys out here.


----------



## Edd (May 22, 2020)

BTW, I donated a bit of $ to this organization this morning and entered kind of a raffle for this customized RV. I can’t speak to the legitimacy of this site but the RV looks sweet. 


https://www.omaze.com/products/custom-sprinter-van-2020


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (May 22, 2020)

Watch: The Long Long Trailer....


----------



## JimG. (May 22, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> That said, RVs around me in NH are quite popular, but they're used differently.  I can think of a handful of campgrounds within 10 miles of me that are packed with RVs.  The difference is they are used seasonally. Many owners leave their RVs at these places year round.  They get used April through October like a vacation home and just leave the RV there for winter.  This would be one of such places:
> 
> https://www.wellingtoncampingparkleenh.com/index.html



This.

And caravan another car (with my wife driving) when we move it elsewhere. Then just use the car to and from.


----------



## Not Sure (May 23, 2020)

Interesting Caveat


----------



## cdskier (May 23, 2020)

Grilled some pizzas last night together with a finger lakes Rose and Cabernet Franc



Tonight grilled some flank steak with chimichurri along with grilled fingerling potatoes and grilled cauliflower. Also opened a 2010 Napa Cab and a 2007 Toro that I’ve had for a while...





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (May 24, 2020)

No wonder I'm losing weigh..We...eat rather boring food.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 29, 2020)

Is the price of ground beef insane everywhere or is it just because I'm near the epicenter?    I've heard prices are elevated nationwide, but I noticed it was $7 and $6 per pound at the two places I went yesterday (and one was WMT).  Typically this would be something like $3 or $3.50 I believe. 

 Fortunately I have many, many, pounds of ground venison in my chest freezer.  Hunting's never felt so economical before.


----------



## icecoast1 (May 29, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is the price of ground beef insane everywhere or is it just because I'm near the epicenter?    I've heard prices are elevated nationwide, but I noticed it was $7 and $6 per pound at the two places I went yesterday (and one was WMT).  Typically this would be something like $3 or $3.50 I believe.
> 
> Fortunately I have many, many, pounds of ground venison in my chest freezer.  Hunting's never felt so economical before.



Prices of meat are up drastically here in rural NY.  Probably a combination of demand being through the roof and processing facilities shutting down.  Farmers have also been killing their livestock which could present a problem going forward with the supply chain.  Might be smart to stock up while you can or figure out other creative ways to get protein in your diet


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2020)

I grind my own with the attachment for my stand mixer.  I keep an eye out for sales on Bottom round or Chuck roasts, cut into cubes and throw in the freezer. Pull and grind when needed.  Also like to incorporate Boneless Short rib meat for burgers.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (May 29, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> I grind my own with the attachment for my stand mixer.  I keep an eye out for sales on Bottom round or Chuck roasts, cut into cubes and throw in the freezer. Pull and grind when needed.  Also like to incorporate Boneless Short rib meat for burgers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Jesus you are doing the hamburger thing right! Do you add fat ever?


----------



## chuckstah (May 29, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> I grind my own with the attachment for my stand mixer.  I keep an eye out for sales on Bottom round or Chuck roasts, cut into cubes and throw in the freezer. Pull and grind when needed.  Also like to incorporate Boneless Short rib meat for burgers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


Perfect strategy. I've been doing that for 35 years, being in the business off and on. No reason to ever pay more than the sale price of the lowest price product (within your standards) over a period of time. Storage dictates how much you can stock up.  Ground beef prices are really high right now. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 29, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> *I grind my own with the attachment for my stand mixer. * I keep an eye out for sales on Bottom round or Chuck roasts, cut into cubes and throw in the freezer. Pull and grind when needed.  Also like to incorporate Boneless Short rib meat for burgers.



Amen.  That's normally the absolute best strategy.  You can find sales on better cuts of meat like London Broil & make better ground meat for cheaper & vacuum seal it for a LONG time.  But that strategy will fail miserably today as the price of whole cuts of beef are through the flippin' roof.  Which is somewhat obvious given even the lowly ground beef I'm asking about it elevated.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 30, 2020)

whole primals at the local grocery store this morning were $1-2 above normal, but ground beef prices were fine

80% $3.49
85% $3.99
93% $4.49

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (May 30, 2020)

Pat Lefrieda hamburgers..expensive but worth it.


----------



## cdskier (May 30, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Pat Lefrieda hamburgers..expensive but worth it.



Personally I think Lefreida is over-hyped. I'd rather make my own burgers with fresh ground beef.


----------



## Smellytele (May 30, 2020)

We got some buffalo burgers and tips today from a local buffalo farm.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Jun 1, 2020)

Something different..hmmm
The mobs destroyed SOHO last night..my building and a few others were spared..Chaos.


----------



## jimk (Jun 1, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Something different..hmmm
> The mobs destroyed SOHO last night..my building and a few others were spared..Chaos.



Sad times caused by a combination of pandemic cabin fever, job layoffs/financial crisis, summertime anarchy, and roiling racial woes. 

Did you hear about this kooky guy in SLC who aimed a bow and arrow at protesters while yelling All Lives Matter!  The crowd pummeled him and then flipped his car.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 1, 2020)

So much for social distancing and wearing masks huh?

On with the next great American drama!


----------



## kingslug (Jun 2, 2020)

NYC is a fucking war zone.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Jun 2, 2020)

I couldn't imagine living in a City like NY and not being able to be legally armed on a normal day, let alone with all this crap going on.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 2, 2020)

kingslug said:


> The *mobs destroyed SOHO last night..my building and a few others were spared..Chaos.*


_
They were advancing social justice you Neanderthal_ - The U.S. media



asnowmobiler said:


> *I couldn't imagine living in a City like NY and not being able to be legally armed on a normal day*, let alone with all this crap going on.



It's difficult (and expensive) to even be armed in your apartment.  You can even imagine the paperwork you have to fill out & the intentional "difficultness" to invent a word of properly filling out that paperwork.  And you cant download it, you must pick it up at your local precinct.  I was floored by the whole process. They cant technically make it illegal to own a gun in your home because of the Second Amendment, but they can make it very expensive & very hard.  So basically only well-off people with either educations or lawyers can own a firearm in NYC.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 2, 2020)

JimG. said:


> *So much for social distancing and wearing masks huh?* On with the next great American drama!



I presume this means I can finally return to church on Sunday if I first throw a brick through a window.


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 2, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I presume this means I can finally return to church on Sunday if I first throw a brick through a window.


Go ahead, if anyone gets in your way getting there, feel free to gas them with tear gas and shoot them with rubber bullets.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 2, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> if anyone gets in your way getting there, feel free to gas them with tear gas and shoot them with rubber bullets.



What does that have to do with the real world regulation of social distancing?    

I literally have not been allowed to attend my small church for months now (literally) because my state says it is  "unsafe" & illegal to gather & I could be arrested for it, even in that very small number.  

 But if you want to "gather" in the many thousands in tight groups in giant cities, it's perfectly okay & you wont be arrested.  It's total horse**** & should be a case study in logical fallacy.


----------



## ss20 (Jun 2, 2020)

The following is the most BenedictGomez-appropriate thing I've ever seen you type :lol:  



BenedictGomez said:


> It's total horse**** & should be a case study in logical fallacy.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Jun 2, 2020)

"THEY" are throwing bricks off overpasses onto the highway I'm about to drive home on.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 2, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> "THEY" are throwing bricks off overpasses onto the highway I'm about to drive home on.



Good luck. Piles on neatly stacked bricks are simply materializing out of nowhere.


----------



## thebigo (Jun 2, 2020)

The sad thing is that the protesters are going to inevitably put health care workers at risk. Something they do not need right now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 2, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> "THEY" are throwing bricks off overpasses onto the highway I'm about to drive home on.



_We should be grateful that they're peacefully throwing those bricks _- The U.S. media.


----------



## icecoast1 (Jun 3, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> What does that have to do with the real world regulation of social distancing?
> 
> I literally have not been allowed to attend my small church for months now (literally) because my state says it is  "unsafe" & illegal to gather & I could be arrested for it, even in that very small number.
> 
> But if you want to "gather" in the many thousands in tight groups in giant cities, it's perfectly okay & you wont be arrested.  It's total horse**** & should be a case study in logical fallacy.





Your first mistake was trying to apply logic to these people.  If we hadn't been through what we have in the past few months, I would say the reaction from some on this from the general population to those in the media in how they're reporting is stunning and down right hypocritical, but after witnessing the country's reaction the past couple of months nothing surprises me anymore


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 3, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> What does that have to do with the real world regulation of social distancing?



Nothing, but frankly I'm more concerned with the federal government trampling over people's first amendment rights for the sake of Trump's phony photo op, than I am your state temporarily denying access to your church. Maybe Trump can send in the national armed forces to "liberate" your church.[emoji849]

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## EPB (Jun 3, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> Nothing, but frankly I'm more concerned with the federal government trampling over people's first amendment rights for the sake of Trump's phony photo op, than I am your state temporarily denying access to your church. Maybe Trump can send in the national armed forces to "liberate" your church.[emoji849]
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


First amendment for me but not for thee!

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 3, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> Nothing, but frankly *I'm more concerned with the federal government trampling over people's first amendment rights for the sake of Trump's phony photo op, than I am your state temporarily denying access to your church.* Maybe Trump can send in the national armed forces to "liberate" your church.



Well that's pretty ******* up then.  

 For starters, *both* rights are sacrosanct to true freedom.

But your interpretation of current reality is about as wrong as is humanly possible.   

Metaphysical reality #1) People *LITERALLY* cannot attend church, even in small numbers.
Metaphysical reality #2) Nobody's being "prevented from protesting", even in massive numbers.

What Trump somehow has to do with this in your mind I have no idea, other than the fact he's clearly mentally broken some people in this country.  I'm pretty sure COVID19 doesn't care though.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 3, 2020)

can you guys pick another thread to ruin this was supposed to be "Something Different"

Stop picking whatever thread has traffic and bloating it with your bullshit.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 3, 2020)

Too funny! Unfortunately all revolves around a few things right now - covid19, George Floyd’s deaths and its aftermath, hating Trump and defending Trump. Everything else does not matter to most people right now.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Jun 3, 2020)

Doing my part to get this thread back on track


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 3, 2020)

My sons been busy with the telescope. Lately we’ve been checking the ISS flybys 
https://spotthestation.nasa.gov/

It’s very bright!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 3, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> can you guys pick another thread to ruin this was supposed to be "Something Different"



Agreed.  While having your neighborhood terrorized by rioters, fearing bricks being lobbed at your car on your daily drive home, and being legally banned from attending church are all clearly, _"something different"_, they're not in the spirit of the thread.


----------



## thebigo (Jun 3, 2020)

For something positive in a world of George Floyd and Coronavirus, got an email from my kids freestyle coaches yesterday. They are proceeding with setting up slopestyle and bump comps for next year, also attempting a camp at the jump pool in lake placid late summer.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 4, 2020)

After Friday I'm off for a week. Going to build 2 bookcases. Nothing fancy. Have to get good at this before I start buying expensive wood..which has gotten ...expensive..really expensive. The only way to afford the good stuff is to buy it un milled and mill it yourself. Planer and joiner needed...which are expensive..I picked an expensive hobby..to go along with my other expensive hobby called skiing. 
Yes its 4AM and I can't sleep. My job has become nuts lately. Dealing with Con Ed is mind boggling.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 4, 2020)

Built a new vice for the bench..3 inches of butcher block..fun to drill through but works great..took 2 days to do it but worth it..


----------



## Dickc (Jun 4, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Built a new vice for the bench..3 inches of butcher block..fun to drill through but works great..took 2 days to do it but worth it..



Looking at this reminds me that I need a bigger basement! I would love to have that much unfettered room!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 4, 2020)

kingslug said:


> After Friday I'm off for a week. Going to build 2 bookcases. Nothing fancy. Have to get good at this before I start buying expensive wood..which has gotten ...expensive..really expensive. The only way to afford the good stuff is to buy it un milled and mill it yourself. *Planer and joiner needed...which are expensive.**.I picked an expensive hobby*..to go along with my other expensive hobby called skiing.



Planers are very expensive compared to most tools.  It seems odd; I speculate it's because the market for them is relatively limited compared to a drill or an impact wrench or a jigsaw, etc...., so they probably have to be expensive.  And I dont find many decent used deals on them, though I've been looking.

Jointers, however, for whatever reason seem to come up pretty often on Craigslist & elsewhere for really cheap used prices, IMO.  I dont have the room for one though, but when I do I'm going to buy one of the old ones build like a Tiger tank.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jun 4, 2020)

kingslug said:


> ..I picked an expensive hobby..to go along with my other expensive hobby called skiing.



I don't think that there are too many cheap affordable hobbies out there. I've slowly gotten into re-loading ammunition, picking up a few items here and there as I see a sale or good price on items. Starting to think it would have just been cheaper to buy a new boat instead haha. You can dump a pile of money in recreational shooting.


----------



## mister moose (Jun 4, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Planers are very expensive compared to most tools.  It seems odd; I speculate it's because the market for them is relatively limited compared to a drill or an impact wrench or a jigsaw, etc...., so they probably have to be expensive.  And I dont find many decent used deals on them, though I've been looking.
> 
> Jointers, however, for whatever reason seem to come up pretty often on Craigslist & elsewhere for really cheap used prices, IMO.  I dont have the room for one though, but when I do I'm going to buy one of the old ones build like a Tiger tank.


Planers are expensive if you compare them to hand power tools.  Compare them to a table saw or bandsaw and and it's the same league.  Consider you need 4 corner post bearings, a 10,000 rpm cutterhead that has to be perfectly true to the surface, and a threaded chain driven elevation mechanism that remains true, with pressure rollers that deliver the feed rate.  That's a big ask for a couple hundred bucks.

Be advised my inexpensive used joiner deal (8 inch, 600lbs) involved unloading with a skid steer onto a dolly and then a chain fall to hoist the tables and cutter head assembly.  Sweet machine though.  Flatten something?  You got it.  90 degree edge?  You got it.  Take off a 32nd on almost any surface?  You got it.

My latest used machine score - A porter Cable biscuit joiner for $40.  That's another nifty tool.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 4, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDpL0v-Ifie7u05lbfO3zJQ

A favorite sub for Woodworking


----------



## kingslug (Jun 5, 2020)

Dickc said:


> Looking at this reminds me that I need a bigger basement! I would love to have that much unfettered room!


Thats a small part of it..its 1800 square feet. Could build a boat down there


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 5, 2020)

I think you just found a new hobby!  :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Jun 5, 2020)

My basement is down a 25 degree hill so getting anything down there is a task. Just carrying sheetrock down that hill is a pain..and thats the lightweight stuff. I don't know how I would get something truly heavy down there. Now at my last job at the WTC I build a machine shop by myself. 2600 pound milling machine..big lathes..500 pound tables. A Johnson bar and some steel dollies..oh and a big Gantry for the milling machine. Everyone was like..how the hell did you move this shit..my answer was always " The jews built the pyramids..we know how to do this"...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 6, 2020)

Have circular saw rip-cutting guides existed forever? Because if so I feel like an idiot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpCbU-zXFjM


----------



## mister moose (Jun 6, 2020)

Pretty much.  My introduction was a very cheesy affair on my Dad's Skillsaw that was a wobbly bar and the guide was as long as your pinky finger, with a max rip of maybe 6 inches.  Poor results, you might as well just follow the line.  I bought an aftermarket one that fits my Dewalt, the guide is maybe 9 inches long and is rock solid.  That Kreg unit you listed looks primo.

I'm looking ahead to completing my table project and not sure how I'm going to edge it without a track saw.  Make a jig?  Make a pattern and follow it with a flush cutting router bit?  Just clamp a guide board?


----------



## kingslug (Jun 6, 2020)

Very easy to make..pretty much a long board wide enough for the saw to ru n on..and another board attached to it that you rip with the saw..then you have created a perfect edge to cut with..you can make them as long as you want but have to get the second board perfectly square with the track board.


----------



## Dickc (Jun 6, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Very easy to make..pretty much a long board wide enough for the saw to ru n on..and another board attached to it that you rip with the saw..then you have created a perfect edge to cut with..you can make them as long as you want but have to get the second board perfectly square with the track board.



Personally I like the 8 foot angle iron I bought some years ago.  Clamp it to any board, and rip away.  Straight as an arrow that lumber never is.  Lumber ALWAYS warps!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 6, 2020)

mister moose said:


> That Kreg unit you listed looks primo.



I think I'll get it.  I've been using a speed square pressed against the saw's shoe, but that's a poor man's solution.



Dickc said:


> Personally I like the *8 foot angle iron* I bought some years ago.  *Clamp it to any board, and rip away.  *Straight as an arrow that lumber never is.  Lumber ALWAYS warps!



That's a clever idea as well.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 7, 2020)

hmm..angle iron sound easier.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 7, 2020)

Perfect. right now I get the store to cut the boards at least in half so I can work with them. 8x4  3/4 ply is no fun to cut down..MDF even worse. Have to pick up an 8x4 peice of styrofoam insulation as a cutting board. 
Now I'm painting the whole basement after my miserable sheetrock job. Then base molding..then spray the ceiling..a job I dread but it will look good and its a cheap option I don't need a permit for.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 8, 2020)

Crap..Long 3 days so far. Finished sheetrocking..primed and painted the whole basement. Now putting in the base molding and others. Coping inside corners is...fun?  Thank god I have a good lumber store nearby and not just Home Depot.


----------



## mister moose (Jun 8, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> Concerning the " shooting boards". the 4' and 8' guides clamped to the board you wish to rip, I have a couple suggestions. First, never us an actual board, because, as stated, they will always warp. Use plywood or tempered hardboard...



Thanks for that informative post.  I have a long piece of scrap plywood I figured I'd use for the base.  And I've used clamped boards for a guide before, but if you don't keep the pressure just so on the saw, the cut can drift.  I've seen plans for a 2 sided shooting board, where the slot is contained inside the base, guides on both sides so its more of a rail effect.  Ever tried that?



kingslug said:


> Now I'm painting the whole basement after my miserable sheetrock job.



Ugh.  Takes me untold hours to hang, tape and compound, and it's not as good a job.  If its bigger than a sheet or two, I'm paying a pro to do it.  My last remodel project sheetrock was the only thing I hired out.




kingslug said:


> Coping inside corners is...fun?


That's what painters caulk is for.​*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​


----------



## kingslug (Jun 9, 2020)

Its funny. If you watch a million you tube vids on this stuff..you get a million ways to do things. Best thing I've built yet is a crosscut sled for the table saw. Now I'm going to try to get the fence from 035 out to 0035 out..and add a sliding stop.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 9, 2020)

Is the crosscut sled for people with table saws who dont want to buy (or dont have additional room for) a miter saw?


----------



## kingslug (Jun 9, 2020)

Crosscut sled is more versatile than a miter saw..which I have. I can crosscut any size board on it and it provides a zero clearance throat on the blade..something I have to make for when I don't use it.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 9, 2020)

This is like the one i have..My miter saw is used for different purposes..this thing can cut wide boards..miter saw is 6 inch tops


----------



## kingslug (Jun 10, 2020)

Prevents a kickback from nailing you. I find the table saw to be the most dangerouse thing in the shop. I bought a huge Sawstop at my last job so no one would cut their fingers off. That thing was great. Five thoudand dollars great but it saved us so much time. Before that they were using a little Dewalt portable and trying to cut full sheet plywood. OY. Now I need to build an outfeed table.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 10, 2020)

kingslug said:


> *Crosscut sled is more versatile than a miter saw*..



Versatile?  I dont see it that way.  If I didn't have a miter saw I'd do angle cuts with a circular saw, but I wouldnt really want to.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 10, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Prevents a kickback from nailing you. I find the table saw to be the most dangerouse thing in the shop.



My father-in-law had a kickback last week on a table saw and almost lost his thumb. Deep gash to the bone, but didnt go through.  I have no idea how the heck it happened, but they're snowbirds & will be returning to Vermont this week so I'll hear the story soon.  And he has over 40 years in construction so it's not like he has no idea what he's doing.



uphillklimber said:


> *I've seen people cutting whole sheets of plywood with a portable table saw*...... I find it easier and safer than *running a 4X8 sheet of plywood or melamine over a portable saw*.



Curious how do the get a straight cut moving such a huge piece of wood over such a tiny saw (I'm assuming the portable table saw is only about a meter wide)?  Do they build up structure even with the table saw's table on both sides of the plywood?


----------



## kingslug (Jun 10, 2020)

My miter guage..incra 1000..awesome tool


----------



## kingslug (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm going to build an outfeed and infeed table out of pressure treated 2x4 and plywood since it will live outside. I just lengthened my shop by double but don't want to create dust hell down there as the gym and stereo live there. I do have a whole house vacuum system that we do not use so I can convert that to a dust collector by adding a cyclonic separator. 
I'm still in sheetrock hell at the moment though.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 12, 2020)

I have a big Gazebo that I don't know what to do with..It has power and 2 ceiling fans so..If I can secure it , it could be a good place for a miter station.
The prob I'm having with the sheetrocking is the soffits I made and the corners..and I'm not doing a ceiling so its exposed. A weird situation. ! 1/8 pine corner trim is your friend for this..covers everything very nicely. The metal corner guards are a pain to get right.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Jun 12, 2020)

Spent my life with rental real estate and house renovation. Do much of the repair and reno work myself. However, sheetrocking is why God invented those professionals. Short money, excellent results, way less angst. Mudding only looks easy.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 12, 2020)

Boxtop Willie said:


> Spent my life with rental real estate and house renovation. Do much of the repair and reno work myself. However, sheetrocking is why God invented those professionals. Short money, excellent results, way less angst. Mudding only looks easy.



And most of them have a fierce devotion to alcohol. I happened to have one teach me a few tricks after he noticed my lack of skills while renovating a bathroom. Like an old episode of WKRP in Cincinnati where Johny fevers reaction time improves the more he drinks . Two beers and I’m in the zone .


----------



## mister moose (Jun 12, 2020)

Boxtop Willie said:


> ... sheetrocking is why God invented those professionals. Short money, excellent results, way less angst. Mudding only looks easy.


Mudding is easy.  Anyone can slap up 6 coats in 12 times the man hours and sand forever.  The pros do it on stilts in 3 coats at mach speed and never have to do it over.  What's your time and lungs worth?

Moose tip:
Compound and paint under 1000W lights and get your face in it under 2 feet from the surface.  Then in normal light 10 feet away it's gorgeous.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 13, 2020)

These have been my nightmares. Because the ceiling will remain unfinished and theres ductwork and piping everywhere..trying to get all this smooth and level and the corners right..has been a bit difficult


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Jun 13, 2020)

No, seriously, call the man.
Please.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm done. Actually  came out good once I painted everything. Now just have to sand down the stairs and recoat them. Don't know what to do with the ceiling..Its huge. I sprayed an area of it white..but if there is even a tiny hole in the plastic tarps..it goes everywhere.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 13, 2020)

Million times better than it was..
Now time for real woodworking


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> . Don't know what to do with the ceiling..Its huge..



A friend of mine used corrugated galvanized panels in his rec room . Turned out pretty cool looking , teenager proof and if you need access just remove the screws. Also no painting involved .


----------



## kingslug (Jun 14, 2020)

over 1500 sq feet though...and I need a permit. Once you want to join a ceiling to a wall they want to inspect the walls before ..looking for fire blocking, etc. Opens up a whole can of worms.
My wife likes a wood ceiling..so your doing a floor job ..upside down. OY


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 14, 2020)

kingslug said:


> over 1500 sq feet though...and I need a permit. Once you want to join a ceiling to a wall they want to inspect the walls before ..looking for fire blocking, etc. Opens up a whole can of worms.
> My wife likes a wood ceiling..so your doing a floor job ..upside down. OY



Does this mean you could build the walls 2" from the ceiling & not incur additional expenses?


----------



## kingslug (Jun 14, 2020)

If you build any type of wall you need a permit. If you enclose the ceiling..you need a permit. Its all about the fire blocking. It prevents fire from traveling to the next floor..pretty much just 2x4 place in locations in the wall at cetain intervals.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 14, 2020)

This would only be revealed if you sell thr house and they want it inspected and you don't have a co for what you did..or you have a fire..either way your screwed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 14, 2020)

kingslug said:


> If you build any type of wall you need a permit. *If you enclose the ceiling..you need a permit.* Its all about the fire blocking. It prevents fire from traveling to the next floor..pretty much just 2x4 place in locations in the wall at cetain intervals.



I knew a girl in college who all the bedrooms in her house ended before the ceiling, which I thought was turbo-weird.  And it wasn't a hovel, it was a typical American middle-class house.  Occasionally while looking at houses on Redfin or Zillow I see this sort of thing as well, which seems extremely unappealing, so I was always curious if it was somehow cutting a cost.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 15, 2020)

That is weird as it would not eliminate the need to follow code. A living space..is a living space. If something happened..They would be responsible regardless where the wall ended.
People do ..weird shit.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 15, 2020)

I owned a co op years ago. Got on the board immediately and came home my first night to a huge fire. The fire stated in a small booster pump in the wall and shot up and out across 4 apartments. They had to rip the walls down to stop it...thus..my first lesson in fire blocking.


----------



## kingslug (Jun 24, 2020)

And in other news..finished 1 bookcase..stained the basement stairs and redid the landing in laminate. Now have to replace my water booster pump with this...etc,etc,etc...actually liking working 3 days a week


----------



## kingslug (Jul 18, 2020)

And now back to 5 days per week..And 1.5 hours in traffic home, but way better than the plague infested trains. Kind of liked the pandemic schedule. People are still afraid to come in though. My building is still empty. We were going to bring back 20 people to start..no one wants to come. NY real estate is going to change in a very big way. Yet..there is a a lot of construction going on all over. I was wondering about Hudson Yards. Apparently its 90% commercially leased. Wonder if that is going to change. Thats a lot of floor space. My wife's company sold their building and are moving to Jersey...shes lucky, can work from home 90%.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 18, 2020)

kingslug said:


> My wife's company sold their building and are moving to Jersey



Was the sale in the works pre-COVID19 or was the sale directly related to the pandemic?


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jul 18, 2020)

kingslug said:


> And now back to 5 days per week..And 1.5 hours in traffic home, but way better than the plague infested trains. Kind of liked the pandemic schedule. People are still afraid to come in though. My building is still empty. We were going to bring back 20 people to start..no one wants to come. NY real estate is going to change in a very big way. Yet..there is a a lot of construction going on all over. I was wondering about Hudson Yards. Apparently its 90% commercially leased. Wonder if that is going to change. Thats a lot of floor space. My wife's company sold their building and are moving to Jersey...shes lucky, can work from home 90%.



We returned to work full force over a month ago with a requirement of leave you desk wear a face mask.  Most meetings are still conference calls and larger conference rooms have limits on how many can occupy.  So far so good!  Then again Colorado went into face mask mandate when entering public establishments.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Dickc (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Not Sure (Jul 23, 2020)

Yellow submarine


----------



## teleo (Jul 23, 2020)

I am the walrus


----------



## Harvey (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello Goodbye.


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 23, 2020)

A ski related one.... Octopus's garden

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Jul 24, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> A ski related one.... Octopus's garden
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



Nice MRG reference

She Came in Through the Bathroom Window.

BTW. that whole cartoon could be DickC's way of making a statement on social distancing!


----------



## granite (Jul 24, 2020)

Upper right side, Strawberry Fields Forever.


----------



## Edd (Jul 24, 2020)

Blackbird.


----------



## Edd (Jul 24, 2020)

We’ve been buying a few items to enhance the home experience. The two upgrades I’m really loving are a new mattress (Brooklyn Bedding) and a Sonos system. 

I didn’t think I’d hold out so long on the dining out but we’re just not there yet. I go pick up takeout at our local joints and eyeball the dining room in the minute or two I’m there. I just don’t like it.


----------



## mister moose (Jul 24, 2020)

This might make it a little easier:



8 days a week

See even larger version at https://i.redd.it/t205cnuihwr41.jpg


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2020)

granite said:


> Upper right side, Strawberry Fields Forever.



Just above that:

The Fool on the Hill


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

Birthday
Glass Onion
Fixing A Hole
The Long and Winding Road
Dr Roberts
Baby you're a rich man
Ticket to ride
Maxwell's Silver Hammer
Twist and Shout
I'm only sleeping
Carry that weight
While my guitar gently weeps
Her Majesty? Lighthouse/slide
Norwegian Wood/ This bird has flown, is there a separate one for that?
Back in the USSR? Merry go round
Penny Lane
Here comes the sun
Here, there, and everywhere
She's leaving home
Hey Bulldog? Kid with a ticket's dog?

Stuck on the black and white guy running into each other. Come together? , and the person in the lake, reaching for money?
Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skef (Jul 24, 2020)

Maxwell's Silver Hammer.

(You guys do realize how odd this all is, right?)


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

skef said:


> Maxwell's Silver Hammer.
> 
> (You guys do realize how odd this all is, right?)


It rocks!

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2020)

How did the people naming as many as they could miss, "Here, There, and Everywhere".



skef said:


> (You guys do realize how odd this all is, right?)



I quite like it; I'd buy this if it was in puzzle form.


----------



## Dickc (Jul 24, 2020)

jimk said:


> Nice MRG reference
> 
> She Came in Through the Bathroom Window.
> 
> BTW. that whole cartoon could be DickC's way of making a statement on social distancing!



Never thought of distancing, I'm just an old Beatles fan and thought we needed a break from all the drab gloom and doom about COVID and the upcoming ski season.


----------



## Dickc (Jul 24, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> Birthday
> Glass Onion
> Fixing A Hole
> The Long and Winding Road
> ...



Two guys colliding = Come together
Person in the lake = Help

Not sure of the third one.


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> How did the people naming as many as they could miss, "Here, There, and Everywhere".
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like it; I'd buy this if it was in puzzle form.


Some of this shit is pretty hard to see on a phone. Are those Piggies on the truck on the winding road?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

Dickc said:


> Two guys colliding = Come together
> Person in the lake = Help
> 
> Not sure of the third one.


OK smartie pants, how about the girl stomping on something connected to the boy, or the bee with a for rent sign? Or the guy on the sidewalk in plaid?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

Bee, rent sign= Let it be, like sublet

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

It's a stretch, but the girl standing on whatever is connected to the boy, Can't do that

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

Lady Madonna, the mom next to the rich man's mom, her baby is at her right breast, copping a feel, lol

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

Is the birthday girl Sexy Sadie? Looks like an S on her necklace, she doesn't look very sexy though

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

How about that duck with something on its head.

I got it, You won't see me

Getting close to done, what are the three papers that appear to day "VAT" on them? Is the guy Paperback writer? Drive my car could be the yellow car...I guess

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> *It's a stretch*, but the girl standing on whatever is connected to the boy, Can't do that



I have several stretches that I'm not sure about:

Like the 2 guys waving at each other, but one's way ahead of the other, I'm thinking could be, "_Hello, Goodbye_".  

And I think the fact that the sun is just popping out from behind the clouds is supposed to mean, "_Here Comes the Sun_".

That thing that says 'Entrance' could be a ticket booth for the merry-go-round, so maybe, "_Ticket To Ride_"?

You start to want to see things after a while.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2020)

The guy with all the VAT tags is definitely supposed to represent, "_Taxman_".

This also means the artist is not American. LOL.


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

Ah, value added tax. I see said the blind man, as I picked up my hammer and saw. What's up with Maxwell? He's up to no good, fixing the game, the girl is giving him the stink eye. Any guesses

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

Well that was alot more fun than my daily crossword puzzle. I count 38 posted, my money's on Maxwell.

Madonna's baby= Baby's in black

Some of them can be several songs, black birds, Blackbird, My bird can sing. Guys digging hole, Fixing a hole, Dig it. Sun, Here comes the sun, Good Day Sunshine, Good morning. Yawning guy, I'm so tired.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2020)

What is the something "open 24"something sign represent?

EDIT:  It's 24/8, duh.  That one shouldnt have been so hard for me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2020)

Just got another one.   The slide the queen's going down represents "_Helter Skelter_"

Came to me now as I remember being at a PM show at Yankee Stadium about 8 or 9 years ago & he described for the American audience it's actually a carnival ride with a slide. Funny thing is to a British viewer doing this puzzle it would probably be one of the easiest ones!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 24, 2020)

Another (big) stretch, I think the woman writing on a pad may be writing a ticket = _Lovely Rita_.


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 24, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Another (big) stretch, I think the woman writing on a pad may be writing a ticket = _Lovely Rita_.


That's no stretch, obviously Rita, the kid grabbing his mom's boob, Lady Madonna's "baby at your breast", is a stretch. Baby's in black is a good fit, who the hell dresses their baby in black? Goth parents? I don't think they exist. Ozzy?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Jul 25, 2020)

Twist and shout - guy with megaphone. 
Strawberry Field Forever - Upper right. 
I am the Walrus - Bottom right.  
While my Guitar Gently Weeps - Guy on sidewalk playing guitar. 
The Long and Winding Road - Upper left. 
Blackbird - window on store.
Someone might have said this - Hello Goodbye - two guys on path.
Penny Lane - sign at bottom


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 25, 2020)

I had no idea there was a thing called a Helter Skelter.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 25, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> *I had no idea there was a thing called a Helter Skelter.*



_When I get to the bottom I go back to the top of the slide
Where I stop and I turn and I go for a ride
Till I get to the bottom and I see you again
Do, don't you want me to love you
I'm coming down fast but I'm miles above you
_

Makes more sense now doesnt it!


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 25, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> _When I get to the bottom I go back to the top of the slide
> Where I stop and I turn and I go for a ride
> Till I get to the bottom and I see you again
> Do, don't you want me to love you
> ...


Yeah, I hate rock songs that make sense, bubble burst. Apparently Charlie didn't know either.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fullsend7 (Aug 1, 2020)

I was waiting for things to get back to normal.  Now I don't think that is going to happen.  I'm just adapting to this new Full Crazy times that we live in.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 9, 2020)

Vacuum-sealed, sundried tomatoes going into the freezer.  First batch this season.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 15, 2020)

Just watched an FA-18 chase a large prop plane out of the Trump Bedminster NFZ!  Right over my house @ a fairly low altitude. Absolutely badass to the nth degree.  

FA-18 was loaded with missiles.  Took a pass near the plane, then did a crazy climb of what must have been 40 degrees to get behind him again & kept circling him.  There was also a large heli following the prop plane very close off to the side.  

That was definitely something different.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 15, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Just watched an FA-18 chase a large prop plane out of the Trump Bedminster NFZ!  Right over my house @ a fairly low altitude. Absolutely badass to the nth degree.
> 
> FA-18 was loaded with missiles.  Took a pass near the plane, then did a crazy climb of what must have been 40 degrees to get behind him again & kept circling him.  There was also a large heli following the prop plane very close off to the side.
> 
> That was definitely something different.



Someones in deep doo doo. Kiss there ticket goodbye !

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.le...iolation-in-nj-police-say.html?outputType=amp


Made it to Easton Pa. LOL


----------



## mister moose (Aug 15, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Just watched an FA-18 chase a large prop plane out of the Trump Bedminster NFZ!  Right over my house @ a fairly low altitude. Absolutely badass to the nth degree.
> 
> FA-18 was loaded with missiles.  Took a pass near the plane, then did a crazy climb of what must have been 40 degrees to get behind him again & kept circling him.  There was also a large heli following the prop plane very close off to the side.
> 
> That was definitely something different.



Interesting and thanks for the heads up, but not "a large prop plane"  A DC-6 is a large prop plane.  A Martin 404 is a large prop plane.  An ATR is a large prop plane.  This is what is known as a "bug smasher"



He won't lose his license, at least not permanently.  Could be just a wrist slap as he immediately took notice and followed directions.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 15, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Someones in deep doo doo. Kiss there ticket goodbye !
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.le...iolation-in-nj-police-say.html?outputType=amp
> 
> ...



The media is reporting this wrong, as I am positive it was NOT an F-16.  

I saw it with my own eyes & the fighter jet was twin tail, and I THOUGHT off-set = F-18.  I was pretty excited though, so perhaps I'm wrong about that detail & it was an F-15, but at any rate, I'm 100% sure it was *no* F-16.

The "intruder" was flying at an almost due S heading, so he must have been forced to make a hard right if he landed in Easton.  I wonder why they ordered him down there given there are so many closer local airports he could have landed at.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 15, 2020)

mister moose said:


> Interesting and thanks for the heads up, but *not "a large prop plane"*  A DC-6 is a large prop plane.  A Martin 404 is a large prop plane.  An ATR is a large prop plane.  This is what is known as a "bug smasher"



Well, I'd call a DC-6 a giant prop plane, but that's not really what I was going for, but yeah, I'm shocked to learn just how small that plane really is (assuming the media has it right given they have the fighter jet wrong).   I think that speaks to the fact of just how low altitude this all took place at, as a tiny plane seemed decent size to me.  I could clearly make out the canopy of the fighter jet it was so low & with binoculars I could see there was a pilot.  I'm kicking myself as I must have JUST missed the fighter jet firing flares at the prop plane as other locals clearly saw that.   That civilian pilot must have been ******* his pants!


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 15, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well, I'd call a DC-6 a giant prop plane, but that's not really what I was going for, but yeah, I'm shocked to learn just how small that plane really is (assuming the media has it right given they have the fighter jet wrong).   I think that speaks to the fact of just how low altitude this all took place at, as a tiny plane seemed decent size to me.  I could clearly make out the canopy of the fighter jet it was so low & with binoculars I could see there was a pilot.  I'm kicking myself as I must have JUST missed the fighter jet firing flares at the prop plane as other locals clearly saw that.   That civilian pilot must have been ******* his pants!



Yes the little planes can pose a great danger when the the PIC doesn’t do his homework. Little known story Ronald Regan was almost taken out by a small plane in Marine One


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 15, 2020)

The "intruder" was flying at an almost due S heading, so he must have been forced to make a hard right if he landed in Easton.  I wonder why they ordered him down there given there are so many closer local airports he could have landed at.[/QUOTE]

The article said that they were headed to Blairstown to do some “hiking” . Quite away from your place ?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 15, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> *The article said that they were headed to Blairstown to do some “hiking”. Quite away from your place ?*



Yes, it's literally the 180 degree direction, but that doesnt surprise me as I imagine if a fighter jet knocks on your cockpit you probably do whatever they say, lol, so a dramatic course correction may have taken place before I could see what I did.

What surprises me GREATLY, is that people from Mississippi know that great wilderness hiking exists in New Jersey.  Most people not from New Jersey think the entire state is a paved parking lot.  In the specific area you reference, you can hike in a straight line for 30 miles without hitting a residence, something I doubt you could do even in Vermont.


----------



## kingslug (Aug 17, 2020)

As Maverick would say..I feel the need for speed..so I got one of these for the track..Summer is a bit boring lately.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 29, 2020)

Normally by this time of year I'm getting pretty pumped for ski season, although this year there's just so much uncertainty that I'm just having a hard time getting myself into it.

Anyway, I did finally get away for a nice vacation last week up in the Finger Lakes area of NY. I did some hiking through a couple state parks (including in the rain one day). I also visited a bunch of wineries (where the commitment to doing things safely was quite impressive). I will say this though...when I was hiking it once again it amazed me how much of a challenge people have following rules. At both the state parks I was at they have designated a number of the trails "One Way" with numerous signs clearly indicating this. Yet somehow there were quite a few people (many seemed to be young college aged kids) that were going the opposite way you're supposed to. If we want to make it through ski season, we really need people to follow the social-distancing rules.

Anyway...here's a few photos if this works.


----------



## urungus (Oct 29, 2020)

Wow, great photos


----------



## mbedle (Oct 29, 2020)

Is that Watkins Glen?


----------



## cdskier (Oct 29, 2020)

urungus said:


> Wow, great photos



Thanks. There's quite a few more here for anyone that wants to see more: https://dikun.net/finger-lakes



mbedle said:


> Is that Watkins Glen?


The first photo, yes. The 2nd and 3rd are from Robert H Treman State Park in Ithaca.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 29, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Anyway...here's a few photos if this works.



Spectacular.


----------



## mbedle (Oct 29, 2020)

I was actually down in Shenandoah last week and had a great time hiking with some incredible views. Most people were considerate with wearing masks. We stayed to ourselves almost all of the time. The one thing that I found really disturbing is the number of dog poop bags that people just throw into trees on the side of the trails. And to top it off, on one of the trails, someone threw their baby's dirty diaper on the ground. I've noticed the dog poop bags at my local hiking place. Drive me nuts...


----------



## kingslug (Oct 29, 2020)

not as fun as skiing..but it has its moments..certainly faster.


----------



## mbedle (Oct 29, 2020)

kingslug said:


> not as fun as skiing..but it has its moments..certainly faster.



Thats impressive...


----------



## urungus (Oct 29, 2020)

mbedle said:


> I was actually down in Shenandoah last week and had a great time hiking with some incredible views. Most people were considerate with wearing masks. We stayed to ourselves almost all of the time. The one thing that I found really disturbing is the number of dog poop bags that people just throw into trees on the side of the trails. And to top it off, on one of the trails, someone threw their baby's dirty diaper on the ground. I've noticed the dog poop bags at my local hiking place. Drive me nuts...



SMH ... why would someone go to the trouble of collecting dog poop in a bag, only to toss the bag to the side of the trail ?  What is wrong with people ?


----------



## mbedle (Oct 29, 2020)

urungus said:


> SMH ... why would someone go to the trouble of collecting dog poop in a bag, only to toss the bag to the side of the trail ?  What is wrong with people ?



It drives me nuts. I see them every day I hike in the local reservoir park.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 29, 2020)

urungus said:


> SMH ... why would someone go to the trouble of collecting dog poop in a bag, only to toss the bag to the side of the trail ?  What is wrong with people ?



Agreed. That legitimately makes no sense. Didn't see any of that in the Finger Lakes, but the trails I was on in the gorges mostly don't allow dogs at all.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2020)

When on a day hike (or a skinning run) with the dog I sometimes bag it and put it behind a tree to grab it on the way back down. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (Oct 29, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> When on a day hike (or a skinning run) with the dog I sometimes bag it and put it behind a tree to grab it on the way back down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Okay, that might explain some of it, but I've seen bags hanging in trees that have been there for weeks.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 29, 2020)

mbedle said:


> Okay, that might explain some of it, but I've seen bags hanging in trees that have been there for weeks.



Maybe they forgot what tree they left it in!


----------



## djd66 (Oct 29, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Thanks. There's quite a few more here for anyone that wants to see more: https://dikun.net/finger-lakes



Wow - you have some great photos!  Certainly gets me excited for ski season - no matter what the season will look like!


----------



## cdskier (Oct 29, 2020)

djd66 said:


> Wow - you have some great photos!  Certainly gets me excited for ski season - no matter what the season will look like!



Thanks! I do enjoy looking back through my skiing photos from time to time to help get excited for the season. I hadn't done that in a while up until now.


----------



## dlague (Oct 29, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Agreed. That legitimately makes no sense. Didn't see any of that in the Finger Lakes, but the trails I was on in the gorges mostly don't allow dogs at all.



This is a thing in Colorado!  Many locals hate it and I agree!  I think people think the dates are for the forest rangers to pick up.  It is messed up for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Oct 29, 2020)

In Turks and Caicos!  Nice to get away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 29, 2020)

Goats socially distancing while waiting their turn for the Job Johnny .Pike Peak in August


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 29, 2020)

urungus said:


> *why would someone go to the trouble of collecting dog poop in a bag, only to toss the bag to the side of the trail* ?



It's as if they wanted to take something environmentally harmless, and make it environmentally irresponsible.


----------



## kingslug (Oct 30, 2020)

Pikes Peak employs goats? hmmm


----------



## kingslug (Oct 30, 2020)

And in other new Home Depot sales rose 25%...I know I contributed


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 30, 2020)

kingslug said:


> And in other new Home Depot sales rose 25%...I know I contributed



Not at all surprising in February and March my local Home depot was a complete shit show . Hardly any masks , the parking lot was jammed a couple times I drove in and back out . I've been trying to spend more money in my local mom and pop hardware stores and local lumber yard .


----------



## kingslug (Oct 30, 2020)

I buy lumber from a lumber yard..because its..real lumber..
I buy plumbing from the big plumbing supply store..because its real plumbing
now I buy paint from the Sherwin Williams store..better paint
HD for the rest..and they do require masks
The trick is to get there when they open.


----------



## skiur (Oct 30, 2020)

kingslug said:


> I buy lumber from a lumber yard..because its..real lumber..
> I buy plumbing from the big plumbing supply store..because its real plumbing
> now I buy paint from the Sherwin Williams store..better paint
> HD for the rest..and they do require masks
> The trick is to get there when they open.



So are trees not used in the production of home depots lumber?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 30, 2020)

skiur said:


> So are trees not used in the production of home depots lumber?



Quality of box store lumber is the issue. Takes an hour to toss aside all the shitty pieces to find the ones that aren’t twisted, cracked, missing chunks or too knotted.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Oct 30, 2020)

skiur said:


> So are trees not used in the production of home depots lumber?



Their lumber twists once it dries out. Plus they store it inside. Go to any lumber yard and they store it outside..yes it gets wet but its not out there for long. They explained to me that storing it inside with AC on is not good for it. Any good builder or wood worker tries to get the best lumber they can..no problems later.  

Same with plumbing. The quality is a lot lower at HD. For instance. I plumbed in a water booster pump in my basement using PVC fittings from HD..they split. Found a real supplier..They don't split, much thicker, better quality. There is a huge difference in supplies that you wouldn't know unless you deal with a lot of it. As a Chief of maintenance I deal with it a lot. How about copper fittings, that are oval and will not solder right. Its endless.


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2020)

Wow! Those pics are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Not Sure (Oct 31, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Pikes Peak employs goats? hmmm





Marmots too


----------



## jimk (Nov 1, 2020)

urungus said:


> SMH ... why would someone go to the trouble of collecting dog poop in a bag, only to toss the bag to the side of the trail ?  What is wrong with people ?



I see this all over too.  It's like Dr. Jekyll bags it, but then Mr. Hyde gets the better of him and throws it on the ground.

Beautiful fall foliage photos by CDSkier!


----------



## cdskier (Nov 1, 2020)

Nick said:


> Wow! Those pics are absolutely beautiful!





jimk said:


> Beautiful fall foliage photos by CDSkier!



Thank you both!


----------



## andrejwilson (Mar 6, 2021)

I have the Sonos arc and it does Atmos but it’s extremely limited on Atmos content at the moment and requires a tv with either eARC or a lossy version of Atmos with just an Arc connection.


----------



## kendo (Apr 28, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Awesome. I have back to 2011 of the Ravines Meritage in my cellar at the moment (only 1 bottle per vintage though at least for the older ones). I had the 09 and 10 within the past 1.5 years and both could have easily held up longer. I had my last 07 bottle of the Ravines Meritage in early 2018 and thought it was perhaps maybe just a tiny bit past peak at that point. Still impressive for 11 years old for a Finger Lakes red at that point though.
> 
> Curious to hear what you think of the book. I'm tempted to read it again while I'm stuck home.
> 
> Tonight had some seared hanger steak and shrimp with garlic herb butter along with a very nice meritage style blend from Silver Thread. 2015 vintage and glad I have another bottle as I will love to see how this one ages.



So a couple years later and getting into the off season, so let's revive this thread! 

I really enjoyed the 2009 Ravines Meritage from the cellar tonight.   

Maybe the best NY Finger Lakes dry red wine that I've ever had.  Great structure, well balanced and really drank well.  

Here's a write up from 2015 and 7yrs later the 2009 is still a great selection.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 28, 2022)

kendo said:


> So a couple years later and getting into the off season, so let's revive this thread!
> 
> I really enjoyed the 2009 Ravines Meritage from the cellar tonight.
> 
> ...


Nice! I have Ravines Meritage vintages from 2010-2018 at the moment (drank my last 09 Meritage from Ravines in 2018 and picked up another bottle of the 2010 from Ravines library a few months after the post of mine you quoted)... Ravines really does a fantastic job and their wines age incredibly well. I've had a number of their wines with some age on them and all of them have always been excellent (ironically was just talking tonight with my sister about the 2005 Ravines Chardonnay I had as part of a virtual tasting early during covid).


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 29, 2022)

had a Herman Wiemer 2012 Cab Franc at Easter compliments of my Brother Inlaw.  Oh Boy, was it good.  Aged VERY VERY well!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 29, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> had a Herman Wiemer 2012 Cab Franc at Easter compliments of my Brother Inlaw.  Oh Boy, was it good.  Aged VERY VERY well!


Do you happen to recall if it was the standard Cab Franc from Wiemer or the Magdalena Vineyard Cab Franc from Wiemer? The standard one would have been a white label while the Magdalena Vineyard would have been a brown label.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 29, 2022)

it was white label and apparently the 2012 was a great vintage


----------



## cdskier (Apr 29, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> it was white label and apparently the 2012 was a great vintage


Always impressive to hear that the "standard" Cab Franc held up so well. My 2012 of that wine was gone long ago (I do still have a bottle of the Magdalena Vineyard from 2012 though). Wiemer is another top tier producer in the Finger Lakes and one of the pioneers of proving that the region was capable of growing vinifera grapes.

And yes, 2012 was a great vintage. Warm weather, just enough rain, minimal disease pressure in the vineyards...so lots of fully ripe, clean fruit at harvest.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 29, 2022)

it was one of the fullest bodied, smooth Cab Franc that I've ever had if not the best.  this was my brother in law's last bottle.  Glad I was able to share it with him and his wife around the fire at our cabin on Easter.


----------



## cdskier (May 2, 2022)

My sister was in town visiting this weekend so I had to do some wine and food pairing. Opened a 2014 Damiani Meritage that was drinking really well. Damiani is another Finger Lakes producer that really excels at dry reds (although they've gotten a little pricey the past couple years. For example the 2014 Meritage that I bought in 2018 was only in the upper $20s back then meanwhile the current vintage release is now $45).

One of my sister's favorite dishes is Short Ribs, so I made some red-wine braised short ribs topped with shaved fennel and arugula served over Risotto to go along with the Meritage.

Started with a Pet Nat along with a simple arugula salad with prosciutto, pears, and aged gouda.


Missed out on the final weekend at Sugarbush, but got to spend some time with my sister and my 17 month old niece instead...so it was worth missing the skiing since I don't see them that often as they live down in MD.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 2, 2022)

damn that looks delicious.  Yes I have had Damiani, pretty good stuff! 

Finger Lakes Wine has gotten a lot more expensive across the board.


----------



## zyk (May 2, 2022)

Looks great!  Slightly different but just returned from a week of hiking in NH.  Had to pick up some slow chair tripel.  Someday if the triple is gone hopefully the tripel will remain...


----------



## cdskier (May 2, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> damn that looks delicious.  Yes I have had Damiani, pretty good stuff!
> 
> Finger Lakes Wine has gotten a lot more expensive across the board.


Thanks.

I'd say the price thing varies a lot. Some wineries have increased prices (of their wines) a decent amount, while some others have had minimal increases (and quite frankly there are some wineries that are selling their wine too cheap and SHOULD raise prices a bit). From my own personal data, I'm not necessarily paying much more now on average per bottle than I was in the past. My overall yearly average price paid per bottle has been fairly steady (of course this is complicated a bit because as I buy more from some wineries, I get bigger discounts which can help offset any base price increases). I just pulled a pivot table together of average price paid per bottle for some of the varietals/types I buy the most of in the Finger Lakes. There's a lot of variables at play here that can skew the data up or down in any given year (case club discounts, single vineyard/reserve/library bottles that cost more, etc). Overall at least for what I'm purchasing personally, I'm happy to see there isn't really a substantial increase in how much I'm paying.


----------



## Kingslug20 (May 5, 2022)

A few weeks ago i heard the F35 jets flying over my house more than usual...turns out they sent 8 of them to Europe to patrol.
I knew something was up. This is not good.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 19, 2022)

Actually cooked my Father's Day meal for my dad and brother last weekend since my brother wasn't going to be around this weekend. I ended up having to scramble a bit to come up with the menu since originally my brother told me he was going to be around this weekend and then all of a sudden his plans changed and I had to move dinner up a week. In the end though I was pretty happy with the results...

First course featured a Seared Tuna Tostada with Black Bean Mango Salsa and a Roasted Yellow Pepper Vinaigrette. This was paired with a 2020 Pet Nat Riesling.



Second course was Grilled Shrimp on Tortilla Chips with an Avocado Puree and a Jalapeno Pesto. This was paired with a single vineyard 2014 Dry Riesling



Third course was Grilled Lamb Chops with a Tapenade Butter and Toasted Israeli Couscous Salad with Grilled Summer Vegetables. This course was paired with a 2017 Syrah.



The final course was a Chocolate Hazelnut Crema Catalana paired with a 2015 Ratafia wine (this is a fortified wine that is pretty interesting and inspired by a style made in the Champagne region of France).


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Actually cooked my Father's Day meal for my dad and brother last weekend since my brother wasn't going to be around this weekend. I ended up having to scramble a bit to come up with the menu since originally my brother told me he was going to be around this weekend and then all of a sudden his plans changed and I had to move dinner up a week. In the end though I was pretty happy with the results...
> 
> First course featured a Seared Tuna Tostada with Black Bean Mango Salsa and a Roasted Yellow Pepper Vinaigrette. This was paired with a 2020 Pet Nat Riesling.
> View attachment 54592
> ...


Impressive Culinary skills there CD! 

And here I was all proud of myself for some reverse sear Cowboy Cut Ribeyes on my Big Green Egg and brussel sprouts and cauliflower au gratin for dinner for me and my kids tonight after some golf with my son this afternoon!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 20, 2022)

Wow!! @cdskier impressive cooking and wine pairings!  How was the Hector Syrah?


----------



## cdskier (Jun 20, 2022)

drjeff said:


> Impressive Culinary skills there CD!
> 
> And here I was all proud of myself for some reverse sear Cowboy Cut Ribeyes on my Big Green Egg and brussel sprouts and cauliflower au gratin for dinner for me and my kids tonight after some golf with my son this afternoon!


Thanks! That sounds good too. A nice thick Ribeye is always a good choice! I need to try that reverse sear steak thing one day. I always hear people talking about it but have never tried it myself.



jimmywilson69 said:


> Wow!! @cdskier impressive cooking and wine pairings!  How was the Hector Syrah?



Thanks! The Hector Syrah is excellent (and consistently excellent year after year). There's only a handful of places in the Finger Lakes that make Syrah, and of them I would say Hector is the best (although Red Newt just released their first one a couple years ago and if subsequent vintages are as good as the first one, they could be right up there with Hector).


----------



## jimk (Jun 20, 2022)

Is @cdskier a chef de cuisine: *a chef who manages a professional kitchen?*


----------



## Hawk (Jun 20, 2022)

Who is this guy?  I know how to find you now.  Just follow your nose throught the village.  LOL


----------



## Hawk (Jun 20, 2022)

I bet those lamb chops set you back.  My wife and I looked at a rack the other day.  It was like $40.  Yikes!


----------



## cdskier (Jun 20, 2022)

jimk said:


> Is @cdskier a chef de cuisine: *a chef who manages a professional kitchen?*


Hah...nope. I just cook for fun at home. My real job is IT for a Pharma company.



Hawk said:


> I bet those lamb chops set you back.  My wife and I looked at a rack the other day.  It was like $40.  Yikes!



Yea...they were $37/lb at Kings (which usually tends to be the pricier super market around here, but I like the quality of the stuff there better than the closer and cheaper stores). I was in Shoprite later that day (which usually is cheaper) and they were $39/lb there. Definitely reserved for special occasions!


----------



## Hawk (Jun 20, 2022)

Looks really nice with the pearl Couscous with the grilled vegies.  I like the rosemary on the Lamb also.  Dinner at you condo!


----------



## ss20 (Jun 20, 2022)

jimk said:


> Is @cdskier a chef de cuisine: *a chef who manages a professional kitchen?*



No.  If he was he would've served his family some kind of heat n eat pop it in the toaster oven dish .

With me in/out of food service for most of my adult life I've never dressed a dish as nice as CD did for my family lol


----------



## snoseek (Jun 20, 2022)

ss20 said:


> No.  If he was he would've served his family some kind of heat n eat pop it in the toaster oven dish .
> 
> With me in/out of food service for most of my adult life I've never dressed a dish as nice as CD did for my family lol


Truth right here.


----------



## mister moose (Jun 20, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Yea...they were $37/lb at Kings (which usually tends to be the pricier super market around here, but I like the quality of the stuff there better than the closer and cheaper stores). I was in Shoprite later that day (which usually is cheaper) and they were $39/lb there. Definitely reserved for special occasions!


I've seen lamb loin chops (the mini porter house ones, my favorite for WAY under that, more like 12-14 a pound,  Nice cooking  skills though.  

What was in the Jalepeno pesto and avacado puree?  Thats a dish I might try to emulate.  (Leaf off the cilantro)


----------



## cdskier (Jun 20, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Looks really nice with the pearl Couscous with the grilled vegies.  I like the rosemary on the Lamb also.  Dinner at you condo!


Thanks Hawk!



mister moose said:


> I've seen lamb loin chops (the mini porter house ones, my favorite for WAY under that, more like 12-14 a pound,  Nice cooking  skills though.
> 
> What was in the Jalepeno pesto and avacado puree?  Thats a dish I might try to emulate.  (Leaf off the cilantro)



I prefer rib chops to loin chops personally. I don't recall the price of the loin chops. They were definitely less than the rib chops, but I'm still thinking they were in the 20s last week. I'll also add these are American Lamb prices. I'm not a fan of the cheaper Australian lamb.

As for the Jalapeno pesto and avocado puree...here's the recipe those came from: https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes...ocado-puree-and-jalapeno-pesto-recipe-1946925 (I just substituted shrimp for the scallops).


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jul 14, 2022)

Has anyone traveled by car to Canada recently with their dog?  Planning a trip up north later this summer and was wondering what needs to be in place so I'm not turned around at the border.  Anything special needed at the border both going & coming back?  So far all I've been able to determine is an up-to-date rabies vaccination.


----------

